# Duyuru > Kültür >  Demokratlık da ayağa düşmüştür!

## bozok

*Demokratlık da ayağa düşmüştür!*


*üzcan YENİüERİ*
*[email protected]*
*06.01.2010*








John Stuart Mill,* “En büyük kötülük, gerçeğin parçaları arasındaki şiddetli çarpışma değil, gerçeğin yarısının sessiz sedasız ortadan kaldırılmasıdır”* der. Türkiye’deki anlı şanlı köşe yazarları ya da aydın kesiminin tamı tamına yaptığı da budur. Bu kesim göğsünü gere gere teröristlerin haklarını savunabilmekte, ona karşı vatan savunması yapanların hakkını görmezlikten gelmektedir. Azınlığın haklarını yüceltmekte, çoğunluğun haklarını es geçmektedir. Ezcümle iktidarın söylemlerini kutsamakta, muhalefettekilerin itirazlarını yermektedir. Bizim aydın kesimimiz birbirini tamamlayan bir bütünün bir yanını esas almakta, diğer yanını ise yok saymaktadır. Bu oligark aydın ve köşe yazarları Dünyaya gerçeğin bir parçası üzerinden bakmaktadır. Mill’in dediği gibi gerçeğin yarısı bu zümre tarafından yok hükmüne indirgenmektedir. Bu da ülkeye yapılmış en büyük kötülüklerin başında gelmektedir.


*İktidara tutunmak bir aydın taassubudur!*
Bu davranış biçimi nedensiz değildir. üünkü Türkiye’de iktidara, devlete ve devletliye yakın olmak bir tutkudur. Bu tutum aynı zamanda tarihi bir gelenektir de. Osmanlı asırları boyunca bu hep böyle olmuştu. Bütün asaletleri, unvanları ve zenginlikleri saray verdiğinden, Türkiye’deki aydın, hep sarayın yanında yani iktidardan yana saf tutmuştur. İktidar postuna mümkün olduğu kadar sağlamca yapışmak ülkede aydın geleneği halini almıştır. 
İktidarın yanında ve yakınında olmuş olsa bile Batıda gazeteci, yazar ya da aydın *“Sezar’ın hakkını Sezar’a vermekte”* bir sakınca görmemiştir. Türkiye’de ise aydın sınıfı tarafından iktidara yakınlık bir teslimiyet ve iman sorunu haline getirilmiştir. Bu bağlamda mutlak itaat ve biat halktan daha çok gazeteci ve aydın tavrı olmuştur. İktidara tutunmak Türkiye’de bir aydın taassubudur.


*İktidar demokratları!*
Bu nedenle Türkiye’de gerçeğin bütün yanlarını hesaba katarak davranan bir demokrat ya da aydın tavrı olmuyor. Bugün bu anlamda gerçeğe yalnızca çıkar dağıtan yönetimlerin gözüyle bakan iktidar demokratları vardır. 

Devletin değil devletlünün uçağında, TRT’sinde ve her türlü davetinde baş köşede yer kapanların efendilerini üzecek bir konuşma yapmaları ya da yazı yazmaları söz konusu olmamaktadır. Aksine gerçekler eğilip/bükülerek iktidar sahiplerini memnun edecek hale getirilmektedir. 


*Demokratlık ayağa düşmüştür* 
Malum kesim için demokrasi eşittir Türk, TSK ve devlet karşıtlığıdır. Silahlı gücün olmadığı yerde devletin, devletin olmadığı yerde de demokrasinin sürdürülebilir olmadığını bilmiyor gibi yaparak bu formülü kuruyorlar. Allahsız bir terör örgütü kurarak binlerce insanın kanını dökmüş olan tutuklu bir terörist, Türkiye için demokrasi paketi hazırlıyor. Düne kadar İslam ile demokrasi bağdaşmaz diyerek nutuk atan siyasetçiler, bugün demokrasinin en yaman savunucusu kesiliyor. Yazdığı kitaplarda açıkça darbecilik ve cuntacılık yaptığını itiraf eden gazeteciler sistem tarafından en büyük demokrat olarak kabul görüyor. Filistin kamplarında darbe yapmak için gerilla eğitimi almış olanlar da bugün en büyük demokrat muamelesine tabi tutuluyor. Kısacası Türkiye’de demokratlık da ayağa düşürülmüş bulunmaktadır.


...

----------


## bozok

*Hiç tartışmayın, sadece soru sorun*


*Can Ataklı* 
*gazetevatan.com*
*07.01.2010*







Ortalık demokrasi havarisinden geçilmiyor. Gerçi herkes demokrasiyi kendisine göre tarif edip bunun en doğru olduğunu söylüyor ama, ne sakıncası var, tüm ülke demokrasi için ayakta.

İnsanlar sorgusuz sualsiz sabahın köründe evlerinden toplanıyor, haklarında hiçbir suçlama yapılmadan tutuklanıyor ve yıllarca hakim önüne çıkmadan hapiste tutuluyor. Neden? üünkü Türkiye normalleşiyor, demokrasi kazanıyor.

Silahlı Kuvvetler’e karşı yoğun saldırılar yapılıyor hakaretler ediliyor, çünkü demokrasi güçleniyor.

İktidar kendi bilgi ve kontrolünde olan askeri arşivlere hakim sokup arama yaptırıyor, çünkü demokrasiyi öğreniyoruz.

Adam il başkanı olmak için adaylığını koyuyor, ama genel başkan olmaz diyor, çünkü demokrasi en büyük ülkümüz.

Medyaya hukuk dışı baskılar yapılıyor, istenmeyen gazetecilerin adı açık açık söyleniyor çünkü demokrasi yolunda adım atıyoruz.

Listeyi uzatın uzattığınız kadar.

Bunları konuşmaktan, tartışmaktan, demokrasinin, hukukun ne olduğunu anlatmaktan yoruluyoruz artık. üünkü demokrasiyle ve hukuk düzeniyle uzaktan yakından ilgisi olmayanların sesi o kadar çok çıkıyor, o kadar saldırgan tavırdalar ki, siz ne söyleseniz nafile.

Ancak bu demokrasi havarilerine *“soru sorduğunuz”* zaman durum değişiyor. üünkü tartışmak yerine soru sorduğunuzda cevap alamıyorsunuz.

ürneğin, bu demokrasi havarilerinden biri üzel Harp’te yapılan aramanın demokrasi adına büyük adım olduğunu söylüyordu.* “Neden aranıyor, hangi suç ya da suçlu izleniyor?”* diye sordum. Hiç cevap yok. Buna karşılık *“Olsun, şeffaflaşıyoruz ya”* savunması yaptı.

Bir Anadolu kentindeki panelde konuşmacıydım. Kentin *“zenginleşmiş”* ileri gelenlerinden biriyle sohbet ediyoruz. Açıklamıyor ama bütün söyledikleri iktidar politikalarıyla örtüşüyor. Bir ara* “En önemlisi demokrasi, Anayasa’nın da buna göre değişmesi gerek”* dedi.

Ben de* “üok haklısınız, örneğin hangi maddeleri öncelikle değiştirmek gerek, bu Anayasa’nın sıkıntı veren maddeleri neler?”* diye sordum.

Kızardı, bozardı, şaşırdı. üünkü propagandayı tekrarlıyor, hiç merak etmemiş ki. 

Yine böyle bir sohbette* “Kürtlerle eşit haklarımız olmalı”* dedi biri. Sordum *“Hangi konularda eşit değiliz”* diye. Konuşan yine kızarıp bozardı.

Bir başkasında *“darbe olamayacağını”* anlatıyorum biri *“Nasıl öyle söylersiniz law silahları çıkıyor topraktan”* dedi. Sordum tabii *“Siz bugüne kadar herhangi bir olayda law silahı kullanıldığını duydunuz mu?”* Kalakaldı, çünkü belli ki law silahı nedir bilmiyor bile.

ürneğin adam söze *“367 rezaletini yaşamış bir ülkeyiz”* diye giriyor.* “Nedir bu rezalet?”* diye soruyorum.* “Gül’ü seçtirmediler ya”* cevabını veriyor. *“Peki rezalet diyorsun ama o Anayasa maddesini hiç okudun mu?”* sorusu karşısında ise ne yapacağını bilemiyor. Sonuç olarak, demokrasiye ve hukuk düzenine gerçekten inananlar, ortalıktaki demokrasi havarileriyle tartışmak yerine soru sorsunlar. O zaman foya ortaya çıkıyor.

* * *

_Borsa 1 yılda 1000 milyoner yaratmış. Anlaşılan “10 yılda 15 milyon genç yarattık her yaştan” günleri çok geride kaldı._ (Gani Yıldız)

----------


## bozok

*Hani dini vicdan*


*Ahmet GüRSOY*
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr*
*9 Ocak 2010*






Asıl açılımı Prof. Mümtaz’er Türköne yapmış. 32. Gün programına katılmış ve burada demiş ki *“Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri lağvedilsin”* 

Karşısına konulan paşa öfkelenerek demiş ki: *“Sen ikinci Mahmut musun ya?”* 

*“Yok”* demiş bizimki gülerek, *“üçüncü Selim’im!”* 

Nasıl?

İyi mi?

Eee burası Türkiye ve aydın olmak hele hele Profesör düzeyinde aydın olmak kolay değil.

*“TSK kaldırılsın”* cümlesini ancak böyle kalibresi yüksek aydınlar kurabilir.

Bazılarımız bunlara *“gerçek aydın”* diyor. 

Bu durumda benim gibiler sahte olmuş oluyor.

Niye? 

üünkü biz TSK kapatılsın gibi bir cümle kurmadığımız gibi TSK’nın yıpratılmamasına özen gösterilmesini istiyoruz.

*“Gerçek aydın”* olan arkadaşlar iman kuvveti yüksek gazetelerde yazıyor, milletimizin geleceğini mübarek hatlardan haykırıyorlar. Bu durumda onlar milli ve dindar, biz yine Allahın cezası oluyoruz.

Bunlara göre İstiklal Mahkemeleri, mesela İskilipli Hocaya ceza verirse devr-i sabık yaratılmış oluyor ve tümüyle dönem karalanıyor. Bir bakıyorsunuz Atatürk de gürültüye gitmiş.

İmanlı gazete köşelerinden haykırılan bu yüksek nidalı seslerin daha beteri mesele şu an, şu hükümet döneminde yaşandığı halde ne iman kalesi olduğunu söyleyenlerden yürek sızısı, vicdani bir inleme, ne de dönemin* “gerçek aydınları”* olduğu yine kendilerince bertilen kimselerden insani bir ses çıkıyor. İnsanlar suçunu bilmeden hapsedilip tutuklandığı, hatta suçunu bilmeden hapishane köşelerinde öldüğü halde *“TSK kaldırılsın”* diyen *“gerçek aydın”* olduğu söylenen arkadaştan da minicik de olsa vicdani bir ses çıkmıyor.

Buna yüreklerin kuruması, vicdanın bloke edilerek taraftarlaşması denir.

Menderes’in asılmasını isteyen dönemin aydınları ile bunlar arasında ne fark var?

üzde hiçbir fark yok ama mahiyette var. Mahiyet itibariyle, şu *“gerçek aydın”* olarak topluma lanse edilen arkadaşlar din kisveli siyasallaşmış bir cemaati temsil ediyorlar.

AKP uğruna tüm değerleri bir çırpıda silip atabilenlerin cehenneme yönelik vaazlarını yeniden gözden geçirmeleri gerektiğini hatırlatmamıza bilmem gerek var mıdır?

İşte *“Menderes asılsın”* diyen profesör ile şimdikinin farkı burada. Biri materyalist felsefeden hareketle* “asılsın”* diyor öbürü, idealist cepheden *“TSK kapatılsın”* deyip, karaladığı devri kendilerinin yarattığını görmezden geliyor.

*“TSK kapatılsın!”* 

Anladım.

Peki DTP?

Anayasa Mahkemesi kapattığı halde meseleyi rejim sorunu olarak görüp kapatılmasın diyenler korosuna bakınız lütfen.

Cemaat evlerine gönderilen gazete mesajlarından anlıyoruz ki, grubun yazar-çizer takımı demokrasiye olan bağlılıklarından *“kapatılmasın”* tarafını tutuyorlar. Türköne gibilerden TSK’nın kapatılması gerektiğini okuyan sakinler, DTP’nin kapatılmasının yanlışlığını okuyor. Bir başka gün İskilipli Hoca’nın haksızca asıldığını okurken, 2009’da Kuddusi Okkır gibi Türkiye Cumhuriyeti yurttaşlarının suçunu bilmeden hapishane köşelerinde öldüğünü okusa bile tınmamayı hatta *“iyi de olmuş”* demeyi öğrendikten sonra sabah saat 4.30’da namaza kaldırılıyor.

*Peki, Allah’ın istediği dini vicdan nerede?* 

*Yandı bitti kül oldu.*

...

----------


## bozok

*'Onlar bizim çocuklarımız!'*



Seni bölmeye çalışan, bu hedef doğrultusunda kan döken biri, birileri, üzerinde çıksa da, bu Türkiye Cumhuriyeti kimliğini taşımak istemediği için dağa çıkan biri, senin kardeşin, senden biri olabilir mi?

Nerede bir terör eylemi, çatışma, ölüm konuşulsa, neredeyse herkes ve hep bir ağızdan, barış ve kardeşlikten bahsediyor. DTP’lisi de, PKK’lısı da, olmayanı da hatta tamamen karşı olanı da. 

Barış ve kardeşlik. üok sade, çok güzel ve birbirini en iyi tamamlayan iki kelime. Biri dendiğinde, hemen diğeri de akla geliyor, hiç düşünmeden, gayri iradi, otomatik olarak. Belki de bu nedenle, gerekli ve hak ettiği ehemmiyet verilemiyor bu iki kelimeye.

Bu iki kelimeye son dönemde bir söylem daha eklendi. *“Onlar da bizim çocuklarımız”* . Bu söylem, ölen veya dağdaki eli silahlı PKK’lılar için söyleniyor.

Bu söylemi son olarak, daha önce de çok kereler çeşitli ortamlarda ifade ettiğini belirten ünlü yönetmen Sinan üetin de dile getirdi, hem de TBMM’de.

TBMM’deki bir sergi açılışında konuşma yapan Sinan üetin, PKK’ya karşı verilen mücadele ile ilgili olarak; _“Biz kendi topraklarımızı bombalıyoruz, kendi çocuklarımızı öldürüyoruz. ülenlerin üzerinden Türkiye Cumhuriyeti kimliği çıkıyor”_ demiş. Hem de bunu, yabancı bir dostuna söylediğini, dostunun bu duruma şaşırdığını, anlam veremediğini de ekleyerek. 


*Düşmana hiç gerek yok*

Ya çok safsınız, ya da herkesi saf sanıyorsunuz, ikisinden biri. Ama düşmana gerek yok, bu kesin.

Doğru ya, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti, uçaklarını kaldırıyor, kendi topraklarındaki şehirleri, köyleri, mezraları, yerleşim birimlerini rast gele ve keyfi olarak bombalıyor, sonra bir bakıyor ki, ölenlerin tamamı T.C. vatandaşı ve bunlar bizim çocuklarımız! Hayret ediyor, gözlerine inanamıyor ve ne yazık ki artık iş işten geçmiş oluyor! Bu durum, yaklaşık 25 yıldır böyle devam ediyor! ülen PKK’lıların cebinden *“mazlum T.C. kimliği”* çıkıyor, şehit olan askerin cebinden ise, muhtemelen *“zalim T.C. kimliği” !*

İnsanın inanası gelmiyor. Bugüne kadar nerede yaşadınız, nerede nefes aldınız, fanusta mıydınız, uzaydan mı geldiniz! Yok yok, bu sadece saflık olamaz, bu başka bir şey, dilim varmıyor ama, yoksa siz !!!

25 yıldır devam eden bu savaş nedeniyle kırk bin insan öldü, hayatını kaybetti. Bu bir rüya değil, masal hiç değil, yaşanan bir gerçek. Bu, gerçek manada adı bir türlü konamasa da, resmen bir savaş.

ücalan buyurdu, dedi ki; *“Bölmekten vazgeçtim”.* Sadece bu cümle bile tek başına her şeyi apaçık anlatıyor aslında. 

Bu cümleyi sırf, saflar, herkesi saf sanan bazı uyanıklar, at gözlüklüler ve küçük beyinliler için, aslında hiç gerek olmadığı halde biraz açmak, biraz anlatmak, biraz açıklamak, illaki gerekiyor anlaşılan.


*Bölücülüğün itirafı*

*“Bölmekten vazgeçtim”* diyor adam...

Yani, *“Ben seni bölmek için, ülkeyi bölmek için bunca yıl savaştım, savaştırdım, kan döktüm”* diyor adam, açıkça. Ne zaman diyor bunu; 99’da yakalandıktan çok sonra, 10 yıl sonra, 2009’da.

Peki, sen kimsin kardeşim; PKK. 

PKK kim; ülkeyi bölmeye çalışan.

Böldürmemeye çalışan kim; T.C.Devleti.

Bölünmeye çalışılan ülke neresi; Türkiye. 

Sonuç; seni bölmeye çalışan, bu hedef doğrultusunda kan döken biri, birileri, üzerinde çıksa da, bu T.C. kimliğini taşımak istemediği için dağa çıkan biri, senin kardeşin, senden biri, senin vatandaşın olabilir mi?

Olabilir mi!!!

Hayır, bu kadar da saf olamazsınız! O halde siz, ne yazık ki başka söz kalmıyor, saf değil, saflığın çok ötesinde, çok farklı ve çok başka bir şey olmalısınız.* Yoksa siz!!!*



** Sabahattin Talu* 



S. Taşçı / Yeniçağ Gzt. / 11.01.2010

----------


## bozok

*Hidayet*



*Hikmet Bila* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*11.01.2010*





Hem seviniyorum; hem de eğleniyorum son zamanlarda yazılıp çizilenlerle...

Seviniyorum, çünkü bazı kalem erbabı meslektaşlarımızın adeta *“hidayet”*e ermeye başladığını görüyorum; eğleniyorum, çünkü, içimden onlara *“sabah şerifleriniz hayırlı olsun”* demek geliyor. üstelik,* “yan çizmek”* için ne cambazlıklar yaptıklarını, *“bu taraf”*a geçmiş, tornistan etmiş gibi görünmemek için nasıl kıvrandıklarını gördükçe, bir hoş oluyor insan...

Kimileri,* “Ben hep böyleydim, sadece anlaşılmadım, durun bir daha anlatayım”* havasında...

Kimileri, *“Uyarıp durdum ama dinlemediler, meğerse hiç de göründükleri gibi değilmişler, değişeceklerdi, değişmemişler”* yollu çıkışlarla, günah giysisini sırtlarından çıkarma çabasında...

Kimileri, sosyolojik, psikolojik, bilmemneolojik literatüre taklalar attırarak, işi bilimsel kılığa sokma uğraşında...

Kimileri, yüzlerinde ciddi, geleceği gören bir medyum edasıyla, ilerilerde bir yeri gösterip, *“bakın öcü geliyor”* diye bakışları oraya çevirmeye çalışıyor. Belli ki, herkes *“öcü”*nün geldiği yöne dönünce, kendileri kaşla göz arasında renk değiştirecekler.



***


Aslında bu tür arkadaşlar her dönemde hep var olmuştur. 

*“Medya”* zamanında da, *“basın”* zamanında da, *“matbuat”* zamanında da... Mutlakiyet’te de, Meşrutiyet’te de, Mütareke’de de, Cumhuriyet’te de...

*“Yandaş”*lıklarını erdem gibi satmakta ne kadar ustalarsa, işler istedikleri gibi gitmediği zamanlarda, kendilerini *“cesur ses”* olarak pazarlamayı da çok iyi bilirler. 

Hazırcevaptırlar. Hem suçlu hem güçlü olmayı çok iyi becerirler. Her türlü soruya karşı hazırlıklı, donanımlıdırlar. 

*“Ya kardeşim, daha dün biz doğruları söylerken, sen değil miydin, ‘İşte memlekete nihayet demokrasi geliyor’ diye yazılar döşenen? Ne oldu da bu kadar kısa sürede hidayete erdin?”* diye bir sorun bakalım, neler oluyor? 

Ya da, _“Sivilleşme başka şeydir, asker düşmanlığı başka şeydir, demokratikleşmeyi istemeyen yok, ama sen sivilleşme adına, demokratikleşme adına, ülkenin temelini sarsmaya kalktın, işte söylediklerin, yazdıkların, yaptıkların ortada”_ diye hatırlatmaya kalkın bakalım... 

üyle kıvırır, öyle tahliller yapar, öyle zeytinyağı gibi üste çıkar, öyle destek bulurlar ki, sorduğunuza soracağınıza pişman olur, *“tamam, tamam, pardon”* demek zorunda kalırsınız. Hepsi birden üstünüze gelirler.

*“Bu taraf”*takilerin, hidayete erenlere ihtiyacı olduğunu bildikleri için de, eski günah defterlerinin açılmayacağından emindirler. Hatta, *“bu taraf”*ın *“sürekli sakin”*lerinden daha fazla ilgi ve ihtimam göreceklerinden daha çok emindirler.* “Memleketin altını üstüne getirdikten sonra mı uyandınız?”* diye soru sorulmayacağının da farkındadırlar. üünkü bilirler ki, hep öyle olmuştur, yine öyle olacaktır. 


***


Ama *“bu taraf”*a hemen geçmek de işlerine gelmez. ünce *“araf”*ta toplanacaklardır. İki tarafa da göz kırpacak, gerekirse diğer tarafa geçme konusunda gözdağı vereceklerdir. Onların her şeylerinde boncuk arayanlara, kendilerini kasa kasa, kerametlerini sata sata, bir süre daha hayatın tadını çıkaracaklardır. 

Onları bugünlerde, *“kitle iletişim araçları”*nda eskiye göre çok da sık ve çok daha fazla görürseniz, sakın şaşırmayın. 

ünceden *“yandaş”* olarak meydanda, vitrindeydiler, bundan böyle *“hidayet”* olarak boy gösterecekler.

Neyse... *“Hidayet”*e erenlere, *“Niye hidayete erdin?”* diyecek halimiz yok ya... *“Buna da şükür, bu da bir şeydir”* diyelim şimdilik.


...

----------


## bozok

*KüüüCüK BEYİNLERİNDEKİ ‘KOZMİK ODA’DA DOSYA AüIYORLAR*



*07.01.2010* 

Kısa bir süre önceye kadar daha çok “militan demokrasi” yanlılarının sürdürdüğü bir tartışma, daha doğrusu ortaya attıkları ve cevabını kendi verdikleri bir soruları vardı: “Demokrat mısınız, cumhuriyetçi mi?” Tabii buna verilen otomatik cevap “Cumhuriyet” idi ve bir anlamda “Söz konusu olan Cumhuriyet ise gerisi teferruattır” anlayışı hakimdi. Buna göre “eğer cumhuriyet tehdit altında ise kendi varlığına kasteden düşünce, grup, bireylere izin veremezdi. Demokrasi kendini yok edecek akımlara yol açamazdı.” ( Bu anlamda Sayın Vural Savaş’ın “İrtica ve Bölücülüğe Karşı Militan Demokrasi” kitabı bu anlayışın “kült” kitabı olmuştu) Kendisine göre “haklı kaygıları” da olan bu “yorum”a göre “demokrasi”nin altını oyan” bazı fikir ve akımlara müsamaha gösterilmemeli (Hatta AK Parti’nin “kapatılma davası” bile bu anlayışın “gecikmiş” bir uzantısıydı.) ve sorun bir “özgürlükler sorunu” olarak algılanmamalıydı.

üünkü özgürlüklerin karşısındaki akımlara “esneklik” tanıyan rejimler sonunda o özgürlüklerinde yok edilmesinin yolunu açarlardı. “Militan Demokrasi” demokrasinin “kendisini savunma hakkı”ydı. (Bu kavramın yanı sıra ona eşlik eden “Savaşan Demokrasi”, “Mücadeleci/Dövüşen/Kavgacı Demokrasi”, “Nöbetteki/Tetikteki Demokrasi” gibi tanımlamaları da vardır.) Bu yaklaşımın belki de en önemli ve güçlü argümanı ise 1933'de Nazilerin Almanya’da “demokratik yollardan” iktidara gelişlerinin sıklıkla vurgulanmasıydı.


*Militan demokrasi nasıl doğdu*
Aslında kavramı 1937’de ilk ortaya atan Alman siyaset bilimci Karl Loewenstein’dı. Komünist ve Faşist akımların Avrupa’da yükselişi ve buna karşılık “liberal demokrasi”nin “zayıf kalması tehlikesi”ne karşı bir tür “savunma refleksi” olarak gelişmişti. Demokrasinin “Jakoben/Robespierre’ci” bir yorumu sayabileceğimiz bu teoriye göre her tür “terör”,”baskı”, “sınırlama” demokrasi idealinin (Burada “halkın kendi kendini yönetmesi” anlamında) “gelecekteki sıhhati” açısından şarttı. Bunun için giyotinler dahi kurulabilirdi ki öyle de oldu zaten. Sonunda Robespierre’in kendi kellesi de o bıçakların altında gitti ama olsun!

Ancak bu kavram asıl olarak “soğuk savaş” esnasında pratik bir destek buldu. Esas olarak “Amerikan tandanslı” olan (temelinde “sistemle uyumlu yurttaş” mitinin yattığı aynı anlayış içte yani ABD’de Mc Carhy’cilik şeklinde vücut buldu ve ellerinde listeler bulunan “araştırma komitesi” memurlarının “cadı avları” ile neticelendi. Yüzlerce insan, aydın damgalandı, baskı, eziyet gördü, işinden oldu, “itibar infazları”na uğradı, lekelendi) ve Sovyet yayılmacılığına karşı “demokratik batı dünyasını ve özgürlükleri korumak” düsturu ile yola çıkan bu anlayış sonunda dünyayı bir cehenneme çevirdi. Aynı anlayışın güncel versiyonu ise 11 Eylül’den sonra ise “Bushgil” yorumuyla “ya bizdensiniz ya onlardan” anlayışında ve işgaller yoluyla “demokrasi ihracı”nda vücut buldu. Bu anlamda diyebiliriz ki soğuk savaş esnasında batının tüm demokrasi konsepti “militan demokrasi” konseptiydi. Ve onu “Sovyet/Komünizm Tehdidi” karşısında korumak için Gladyolar, kontrgerillalar kurulabilir, “özel savaş” verilebilir, para-militer sağ unsurlar eliyle muhalifler, solcular öldürülebilir, demokratik haklar budanabilir, basın susturulabilirdi. Bu anlayışın sonunda neler olduğunu hep birlikte yaşadık zaten.


*“Politik Paranoya”nın “Azgın Demokrat”ları ve Liberalleri!*

şimdi aynı anlayışın artık “Açık Toplumcu” Sorosçuluğu bile aşan çok daha şirret, küstah, bağnaz ve “tersyüz” edilmiş bir biçimi uç vermiş görünüyor. Bir tür “azgın demokrat” vakası yani. (Sanırım bu terimi ilk olarak Fatih Altaylı kullanmıştı. Ondan ödünç aldığımı varsayıyorum.) Tek farkla ki bu kez “demokrasi” adına bütün bunlar yapılıyor ama söylem aynı, zihniyet aynı, psikoloji aynı. Sözüm ona “Askeri Vesayet”e karşı “sivilleşme kutsalı” adına yürütüldüğü söylenen bu liberal makyajlı yeni-tip “militan demokrasi”de farklı kaygılar taşıyanlara, farklı sorular soranlara, “acaba”ları olanlara yer yok. Her şeye standart cevaplar vermeniz, bir çuvala ya da sepete atmanız, “resmi komplo teorileri”ne kayıtsız şartsız iman etmeniz, hiç bir şeyi sorgulamamanız, ülkede olan biten her olaya karşı “şablon” cevaplar vermeniz, klişe izahlarda bulunmanız, “konserve” düşünceler ileri sürmeniz gerekmektedir. Artık “demokrat”lığınızın da “liberal”liğinizinde tek ölçütünü “resmi söylem”e olan uzaklığınız veya yakınlığınız belirlemektedir bunlara göre.

Her taşın altında “Ergenekoncu”, her taşın altında “darbeci” görmeye şartlanmış bu “Politik Paranoya” biçiminde olaylar ve gelişmeler karşısında “şüphe” duymak, kaygılar taşımak neredeyse “yasak” olup adeta suçlanma gerekçesidir. Olanca psikolojik taarruzlarıyla üzerinize gelirler ve tüm hayatı adeta zorlama bir “ikna süreci”ne çeviriverirler! Kendileri gibi düşünmeyen herkesi vicdansızca “etiketleme” meraklısı bu gibiler kendi küçücük beyinlerinin bir köşesindeki “kozmik oda”da sizin için hemen bir “dosya” açıverirler!

İyice saftirikleri ve bu işten cukkalananları hariç, aslında onlarda olan bitenin farkındadır. Bu yüzden gelip gelmeyeceği bile belirsiz “gelecekteki ideal demokrasi” adına bir “savaş yürüttüklerini” düşünürler ve kendilerini bu “savaş”ın psikolojik ve entelektüel cephesinin bir “nefer”i gibi hissederler. Bu ise her yaptıklarını kendi gözlerinde meşrulaştırır, çelişkilerini baskılar. İşte o andan itibaren “militan demokrat” veya “militan liberal”dirler. Tıpkı faşizm gibi “çoğunluk fetişizmi”ne ayarlı sakat vicdanlar ortaya çıkar. Sözümona bu “demokrasi savaşı”nda hangi araç ve söylemleri kullandıkları önemsizleşir ve “demokrasi” tıpkı “totaliterizm” gibi karşıtı, “kapsayıcı” bir ideolojik kimliğe bürünür. Geri kalan her şey “teferruat” olur. “Askeri vesayet” gider “sivil vesayet” gelir. Komplolar yok olmaz, komplonun “merkezi” değişir!

Bu “azgın demokratlar”la nereye varılabilir bilemem. Ancak bu gidişle “demokrasi”yi önce bu gibi “demokratlar”dan kurtarmak gerekecek belki de. üünkü söz konusu olan özgürlük ise hiçbir şey “teferruat” değildir..



*Atilla Akar
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*“Arslan demokratlar" olduğunuza neden inanmıyoruz?* 



*Demokrasiyi* sadece askerlerin değil, yoldan çıkan* “seçilmiş sivillerin”* de tehdit edebileceğine; iktidar gücünü orantısız kullanabileceklerine, topluma kamplara bölüp bundan siyasi rant sağlayabileceklerine, millet iradesinin değişken olduğunu unutup kendilerini* “Allah’ın yeryüzündeki gölgesi”* gibi görmeye başlaya bileceklerine, muhaliflere hayatı zehir edebileceklerine inanmadığınız için. *Böyle bir tehlike hiç yokmuş ve tarihte hiç olmamış gibi* davranarak gününüzü gün ettiğiniz için… 


üoğunuzun 12 Mart ve 12 Eylül darbelerinde sesi soluğu çıkmamış insanlar olduğunuz, hatta Altan ailesinin fertleri gibi darbeye övgüler dizdiğiniz için…


Gazeteciliği servis edilen her belgeyi üankaya noteri gibi hiçbir süzgeçten geçirmeden yayımlayarak “*matbaacılık”* seviyesine indirdiğiniz için…


O pek sevdiğiniz ve her fırsatta referans gösterdiğiniz Turgut üzal’ın, iktidarını askeri darbeye borçlu olduğunu; bizzat askeri darbenin ürünü olduğunu göz ardı etmeye çalıştığınız için.


Tarihin en vahşi askeri darbelerinden birini gerçekleştirmiş olan Kenan Evren’i üankaya Köşkü’nde *“onur konuğu”* olarak ağırlarken, gazeteci Mustafa Balbay’ın darbe yapacağına bizi inandırmaya çalıştığınız için…


Bu listeyi inanın sonsuza kadar uzatabilirim…


şimdi, *“Balyoz”* iddiasından ve Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ’un önceki gün yaptığı açıklamalardan sonra basınındaki *“arslan demokratların”* neler yazdığına bir bakalım:


*Mehmet Ali Birand:* “Bana emretme komutanım!”


*Ali Bayramoğlu:* “Başbuğ Paşa, bu gemi kaş çatmakla, parmak sallamakla yürümez”


*Hasan Cemal:* “Tatbikatmış, harp oyunuymuş, dış tehditmiş; güldürmeyin insanı, zekasıyla oynamayın…”


*Akif Beki:* “Yarsav’a hayret”


*Oral üalışlar:* “Komutan konuşuyor, gazeteci aktarıyor”


*şamil Tayyar:* “Paşa ahbabımdır, elleşmeyin”


*Ergun Babahan:* “Allah Allah demekle her şey çözülebilseydi”


*Hüseyin Gülerce:* “Bunlar bizim generalimiz değil, insan olamaz”


*Ekrem Dumanlı:* “Madem öyle, cuntacılar parti kursun”


*Ahmet Altan:* “Bari özür dile Paşa”


*Mehmet Altan:* “Kurmaylar biraz bakar mısınız”


Eğer o yazıları, arada bir de olsa şöyle yazabilseydiniz: 


*Mehmet Ali Birand:* “Bana emretme başbakanım”


*Ali Bayramoğlu:* “Erdoğan Efendi, bu gemi kaş çatmakla, parmak sallamakla yürümez”


*Hasan Cemal:* “Demokrasi elden gidiyormuş, darbe tehditiymiş, Ergenekonmuş; güldürmeyin insanı, zekasıyla da oynamayın”


*Akif Beki:* “Hükümete hayret”


*Oral üalışlar:* “Başbakan konuşuyor, gazeteci aktarıyor”


*şamil Tayyar:* “Başbakan ahbabımdır, elleşmeyin”


*Ergun Babahan:* “Kürsüden ayet okumakla her şey çözülebilseydi”


*Hüseyin Gülerce:* “Bunlar bizim seçtiklerimiz değil, insan olamaz”


*Ekrem Dumanlı:* “Madem öyle, seçilmişler cunta kursun ölene kadar iktidardan gitmesinler”


*Ahmet Altan:* “Bari özür dile Başbakan”


*Mehmet Altan:* “İktidardakiler, biraz bakar mısınız”


Eğer biraz da bu türden yazılar yazabilseydiniz, işte o zaman *“demokrat”* olduğunuza, *“cesur yürek”* olduğunuza inanır, Türkiye’nin en büyük sorununun da *“askerler”* olduğuna ikna olabilirdik.


*Askeri darbe tehlikesinin hiç bulunmadığını bildiğiniz için rahat koltuklarınızda bu kadar kolay kahramanlık yapabiliyorsunuz…*




yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / KENT GAZETESİ / 28.01.2010

----------


## bozok

*“Darbeye karşı gazeteci” tam böyle olur!!*


*Ruhat Mengi* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*31.01.2010*




Tatil dönüşü o kadar çok güldüm ki Nazlı Ilıcak’la Melih Aşık’ın yazılarını okurken gözümden yaşlar geldi. Durun, sondan başa gideyim.

Balyoz darbe planı iddiası kapsamında gazetecileri *“tutuklanacaklar”* ve *“faydalanılacak, destek alınacaklar”* olarak iki gruba ayıran bir listeden söz edildi biliyorsunuz, TV programlarımda da iki hafta üstüste konuştuk bu konuyu...

Haydi tutuklamak istediklerini tutukladılar diyelim, ya faydalanmak istediklerine bu isteği nasıl ileteceklerini hiç düşündünüz mü? Tam 137 kişi... Bunların arasında bizim gibi, ayıptır söylemesi *“dediğim dedik, çaldığım düdük, kimseden emir almam, en ufak müdahaleye boyun eğmem, gerekirse onurumla basar giderim”* diyen onlarca isim var ve bu isimlere asker diyecek ki *“Biz darbe planları yapıyoruz (veya ‘bir tepki yapılanması içindeyiz’) sizin de desteğinizi istiyoruz”...*

Onlar da* “siz tak diye emredin, biz şak diye yapalım”* cevabını verecekler...

Tam bir komedi, tam bir abukluk ötesi durum yani...


*TEK MAğDUR KENDİLERİ*

Ve sonra, zaten çoğu hemen her yazılarında kendilerinden farklı görüş bildiren veya iddialara inanmakta dikkatli davranan meslektaşlarını* “darbeci, çeteci, Ergenekoncu”* ilan etmekte olan, *“tutuklanacaklar”* listesindeki isimler, diğer gruptakilere haber bile vermeden (Sadece kendileri mağdur, diğer grup mağdur sayılmaz zahir) orduya karşı savcılığa suç duyurusunda bulundular.

İşte bu *“darbeye, darbecilere karşı”* grubun orta yerinde de Nazlı Ilıcak oturuyor. Köşesinde_ “Düzmece belgelerle mi karşı karşıyayız diyecek bir durumun olmadığını ama adı ’faydalanılacaklar’ listesinde geçen bazı arkadaşların darbe planlarını karartmaya çalıştıklarını, zaten onun için bu listede yer aldıklarını”_ yazmış.

Yani hiç sıkılmadan, yüzü kızarmadan başka gazetecilerin bağımsızca, özgürce görüş bildirmesine baskı uyguluyor, birlikte suç duyurusunda bulunduğu grup* “kınama”* yaparken o *“oh olsun, hak ettiler”* diyor. Bir gazeteci olarak kendisi basın özgürlüğüne karşı çıkıyor.


*LİSTELERİ SEN YAZ BARİ*

Bu da yetmiyor, NTV’de Ruşen üakır’ın programında üakır *“darbecilerle işbirliği yapacak gazeteciler”* listesinde adının çıkmasına kızarken ona (Polemiğe girerse iyi reyting alacağına geçmişteki deneyimleriyle emin olduğu bir ismi de veriyor);

_“Kimse sizin darbeci olduğunuza inanmıyor. Ama herkes sizin gibi değil. Ruhat Mengi’nin programına baktım dün, hala bu planları ciddiye almıyorlar. Sen bu planları ciddiye almazsan o zaman benim kafamda da senin işbirlikçi olabileceğin şüphesi doğar. Bu plan ciddidir. Ama arada bir ‘biz darbeye karşıyız’ demek... Sen rejimi tehdit altında gösterirsen zaten ’ben seni kullanırım’ demek. Bu kullanmak oluyor. Sizin gibi titiz gazeteciler var ama tek yönlü bakan arkadaşlar var ve onlar kullanılıyor.”_ 

şimdi bunu duyan veya okuyan herkes bu sözleri söyleyebilen bir gazetecinin *“kendinden utanması gerektiğini”* düşünür. Bunu hangi nedenle yaptığını ben biliyorum ama bir meslektaşımın düzeyi bu kadar düşürüp böyle dehşet verici bir haksızlığa bile tenezzül edebilmesinin nedenini yazmaya ben utanıyorum.

Bırakın iddialara hemen inanmak yerine sorgulamayı veya hukuka saygı göstererek en azından yargı sonucunu beklemeyi tercih etmenin tamamen kişiye (ve gazeteciye) ait bir karar olmasını, böyle düşünenleri hangi hakla ‘darbe işbirlikçisi’ ilan edebildiğini sorarlar adama/kadına.

Ben de şimdi savcılığa onun için suç duyurusunda mı bulunayım? Bulunduklarımın hiç biri dava kazanamamıştır bugüne kadar... 


*GüVENMİYORLAR, O KADAR BASİT!*

Başkasının tek yönlü bakması ile uğraşacağına kendisi kaç yönlü baktığını düşünmeli önce... *“Tayyip Erdoğan bana milletvekilliği verse koşarak giderim ama vermiyor”* diyen, bu anlayışı doğrultusunda yazan birinin başka gazetecileri eleştirme hakkı olamaz. Kaldı ki bugüne kadar en ufak bir mesleki pürüzü görülmemiş, okuyucusunun ve izleyicisinin içtenlikle inandığı bir gazeteciyi eleştirmek...

Madem ki kendisi bu kadar demokratik ve dürüst bir gazetecidir ATV’de yaptığı program neden bir kaç hafta ancak dayanabildi ve izlenmediği için kaldırıldı? Bari o konuda bir özeleştiri yapsın.

Kimi çıkardıysa izlenmedi çünkü halkın güveni, sevgisi önce programı hazırlayan kişi ile ilgilidir, izlenmiyorsa bu güven ve sevgi yok demektir, yıllar içinde oluşmamış demektir. O zaman başkalarına demokrasi, darbe, titiz gazetecilik dersi veremezsiniz.


*12 EYLüL DARBE DEğİLSE!*

Rejimi tehdit altında görenler işbirlikçi oluyorsa, bu anlayışa göre; AKP hükümeti için anayasa taslağı hazırlayan bilim kurulunda bulunmuş olan Prof. Serap Yazıcı’nın *“Hükümet yeni anayasa hazırlayacaksa önce topluma laiklik güvencesi vermeli”* sözünden, Nuray Mert’in açıklamalarından başlayarak ülkenin önde gelen çok sayıda hukukçu ve siyaset bilimcisi de *“darbe işbirlikçisi”* demektir! Hemen onlara da bu görüşünü iletsin.

Nazlı Ilıcak, babamın 27 Mayıs ihtilalinde Yassıada’ya gittiğini, her seçimi büyük bir başarıyla kazanan 25 yıllık siyasetçi olarak 12 Eylül darbesinde politika hayatına son verildiğini, bu nedenle ve bugüne kadar yazdığım darbe karşıtı yazılarımla (Nokta dergisinde verilen *‘TSK’nın sevmediği yazarlar’* listesinde de yer almışken) saçma iddialarının bana asla uymadığını iyi bilir.

Ama işte gülmemin nedeni olan; Melih Aşık’ın_ “Darbeye karşı görünen Ilıcak’ın 12 Eylül’ü darbe saymadığını, övgüler dizdiğini anlattığı” yazısıyla hatırladığımız gibi “12 Eylül ne darbedir, ne ihtilal”_ diyebilen birinin bugünkü baskıları, rejim tehlikelerini değerlendirmesini beklemek de boştur, iyi tanıdığı insanlara çamur atmamasını beklemek de...

Nazlı Ilıcak kendi işine baksın. İktidar gazetesinde çalışıp milletvekilliği ümit ederken ancak bu kadar yazabilir, konuşabilir çünkü... Onu mazur görmeye çalışacağım.

...

----------


## bozok

*ORAY EğİN KİMİ KASTETTİ?*



16.04.2010 

Oray Eğin bugünkü köşesinde isim vermeden birini eleştirdi.

Kim bu isim? 

*İşte Oray Eğin’in “Dünyanın en korkak medyası” başlıklı yazısı…
*
“Hatırlarsınız, birkaç ay önce Avrupa'nın en güçlü yayın yönetmeni Kai Diekmann'la gerçekleştirdiğim sohbeti yazmıştım... Diekmann, zamanında uçuş mili yolsuzluğu yüzünden Schröder iktidarının üzerine gitmeye başladığında Alman şansölyesi de ona olan nefretini açıkça dillendirmeye başlamıştı. Hatta Diekmann'ın görevden alınması yönündeki arzusu bile kamuoyuna mal olmuştu...

Diekmann kariyerinin en zor günlerinde İsviçre'de bir otel odasındaymış. Ne yapacağını düşünüyormuş, biraz da bu sefer duvara tosladığını düşünüyormuş. Ve tam o sırada Schröder'in kendisine yönelik hoşnutsuzluğunu açıkla dillendirdiğini öğrenmiş. Kendi kendine 'Zafer benim' demiş.

üünkü Alman basınında bir iktidarın bir gazeteciyi tehdit etmesinin, açıkça hedef almasının bütün gazetecileri biraraya getireceğini biliyormuş. Nitekim öyle olmuş. Diekmann'la yıllardır kan davası süren aşırı solcu TAZ bile o süreçte Diekmann'a destek olmuş.

Tabii bu oturmuş, yerleşik bir basın geleneğinin ve tam anlamda demokrasi kültürünün oturduğu bir ülkeden, Almanya'dan bir örnek.

Bizde tehdit savrulduğunda başka gazeteciler birleşip, saldırının hedefinin kim olduğundan bağımsız sadece bu mesleğin onuru için tepki göstereceklerine 'Oh olsun' demeyi tercih ediyor.

Son yıllarda önce Ray Ban gözlük takarak sosyetikleşen, parfüm kullanmaya başlayan, sonra garibanın gecekondusunu alıp yerine yalı diken, son zamanlarda öğrendiğim kadarıyla gömlek cebinde özel kapta puro taşıyıp BMW 5 model araba seçen bir kolonya kokulu adam var... Aylık gelirinin 105 bin lira gibi abartılı rakam olduğu tahmin ediliyor. 

Bu kolonya kokulu adam, arkasına aldığı güçle ona buna sallıyor. Beğenmediği gazetecileri, kendisine biat etmeyenlerin aleyhinde propaganda yapıyor. 
Yetmiyor, patronlarını tehdit ediyor. 'Bu adamları atın, yoksa işleriniz daha da kötüye gider' diyor... Hiç utanmadan, açıkça. 

Kendi kendisini öyle bir yere koymuş ki 'Patronlara akıl veriyorum, beni dinlesinler, tavsiyelerime uysunlar' diyor... Ancak aynı akıl vermeyi kendi patronundan esirgiyor olacak ki gazetesi batmak üzere; işler yürümüyor, iktidarla araları bozuk, çalışanlara maaş verilmiyor...

Kendi kapısının önünü temizlemekten aciz adama işlemiyor ama bu durum. 
Aynı taktiği Aydın Doğan'a uygulamaya kalktı... şimdi bizi tehdit ediyor...

Bu onun kendi ahlaksızlığı ve belaltı duruşudur; onun tehdidine boyun eğecek değilim.

Ama beni asıl basının aymazlığı ilgilendiriyor.

Sırf bu adamın çevresi bugün iktidarda, sırf akrabası olan Cumhurbaşkanı'nı fasıla çağırdı, sırf Aydın Doğan'la Rodos'a gitti diye neden bu kadar korkuluyor? Neden 'birkaç yürekli adam' ve 'bağımsız kalemler' dışında basının anlı şanlı simalarının sesi çıkmıyor; neden gazetecilik örgütleri ayaklanıp gazetecilik kültürüne ve etikine tecavüz eden bu adamın kulağını çekmiyor? Neden bu medya mahallesinde kasabanın şerifi gibi herkese silah dayanamasına, tehdit etmesine böyle izin veriliyor? üünkü Türkiye'nin basınında artık herhangi bir mesleki değer kalmadı. Hangi 'ilke' ve 'ahlak' kaldı? Basındaki bütün hesaplar şahsi sonuçta... Ve gazetecilik sadece para kazanmanın amacı, ay sonunda alınacak maaş için her türlü tavizin verildiği bir mecra olmuş...

Tabii bir de gazeteciler bir olay ancak kendi başlarına gelince uyanıyor... Kendileri ve kendi patronları tehdit edilene kadar susuyorlar. Dün de böyle, bugün de... Ya da tehdit edilmemek için hiç bu işlere bulaşmıyorlar.

Türk basını bir korkaklar ordusundan ibarettir.

Korkmak da insana özgü bir şey; anlıyorum.

Ama arkadaşlar.

Bu adam öyle korkacağınız kadar önemli biri değil... Basında havasını estirdiği birkaç kişi dışında kimse artık ciddiye almıyor onu... Baksanıza, Başbakan bile yanına yaklaştırmıyor... Aylardır köşesinden her yere 'Beni alın' diye yalvarıp duruyor ama kimse yüzüne bakmıyor... Haddinden fazla önemsiyorsunuz bu adamı, haddinden fazla ciddiye alıyorsunuz, bir de korkuyorsunuz...
Yapmayın, etmeyin.

Bu adamın 'kolonya kokusu'ndan öte bir ağırlığı yoktur.”

*
Odatv.com

*

----------


## bozok

*“İLAHİ CENGİZ üANDAR...”*



19.04.2010 

Cengiz üandar, Anayasa Mahkemesi Raportörü ve Demokrat Yargı Derneği eşbaşkanı Osman Can’ın eşiyle ilgili bir haber nedeniyle yüzünün kızardığını yazmıştı.

*Yeniçağ yazarı Selcan Taşçı da bu yazı üzerine yazdığı “Sana kırmızı çok yakışıyor” başlıklı yazısında Cengiz üandar’ı şöyle eleştirdi: 
*
“Osman Can’ın eşiyle ilgili haberin yüzünü kızarttığını söyleyen Cengiz üandar madem utanabiliyor; ümraniye sanıkları ve şüphelilerinin ailelerine atılan iftiralar için de birikmiş bir “nar gibi kızarma” töreni düzenler artık. 

Ahmet Altan ve Ergun Babahan’ın aynı konudaki yazılarını okuduğunda geriye düşmüş olmaktan ötürü yüzü kızarmış Cengiz üandar’ın...

Konu, Hürriyet’in Osman Can haberi...

Bu haberi “kınamak”, sorumlularına “hadlerini bildirmek” için “bir gün gecikmiş” diye, neredeyse kafasını duvarlara vuracak üandar.

şöyle yazıyor dünkü Radikal’de: “16 Nisan tarihli Hürriyet gazetesini elime aldığımda, o anda ’utanç duygusu’ ve öfkeyle yüzüm kızarmıştı. Hürriyet logosunun üzerinde tanıdık bir insanın fotoğrafı, Osman Can. Fotoğrafın üzerinde ise sürmanşet: ’Yargıda savaş bel altına indi.’ 

’Yargıda savaş bel altına’ inmiş falan değil, ’bel altına inen’ Hürriyet gazetesinin kendisi.” 
*
Pembeleşse yeterdi*

İlahi Cengiz üandar...
Sen şimdi... Bazı gazeteler, insanların karılarının, kocalarının, kızlarının, anne-babalarının hayatlarını didik ederken, boy boy fotoğraflarını yayımlarken, hiçbir suç unsuru barındırmayan ama rastgele, orasından, burasından yayımlanınca “yuva yıkan” konuşmaları roman gibi tefrika ederken, bu topluma hemen her gün askerlerin, akademisyenlerin, siyasilerin yatak odalarından naklen kara propaganda yaparken, öyle “savaşın bel altına indiğini” itiraf ederek filan da değil, haklı bir mücadele yürüttükleri savıyla primitif iddianameler yazarken, pembeleştiğine dahi şahit olmadığımız suratının şimdi kızardığını mı söylüyorsun?..

*Bohçacı kadınlar gibi* 

Sen şimdi... Bohçacılar gibi, birileri “kulağını” sokmasa, iki kişi arasında belli ki mezara gidecek olan en “mahrem” sözleri ortalığa saçarak, arkadaşları, meslektaşları birbirine kırmaya çalışanlardan değil de, çarşaf çarşaf ithamlardan sonra hastanelik olan ve umutsuzca, vefat ettiğini bilemeden abisinin ziyaretine gelmesini bekleyen İlhan Selçuk’un adını duyunca değil de, aşk mektupları gözaltına alınan Türkan Saylan öldüğünde değil de, babası -yorum o ki- “kahrından” ölen Mehmet Haberal’a bakınca değil de, kızı intihara sürüklenen Levent Ersöz’den behsedilince değil de, neredeyse karısından boşanması için kampanya başlatılan Osman Paksüt’ü görünce değil de, “karısı aldatıyordu” haberlerine dayanamayıp intihar eden askerin vicdan yükünden değil de... Ve hala bütün bu insanların adlarını “suçlu” olduklarını varsayarak anarken değil de, öyle anmayı sürdüren gazetelere destek çıkarken değil de, sadece Hürriyet’i okurken utanç duyduğunu mu söylüyorsun?..

Sen şimdi... Yüzlerce insanın namusunu, onurunu, şerefini, ahlakını, ailesini, dününü, bugününü, yarınını lekeleyen kampanyadan, neredeyse üç yıldır rahatsız olmuyorsun da... Bu kampanyanın karargahı gibi çalışan Taraf’ın “bir gün gerisinde kalmayı”mı yediremiyorsun kendine?...

B*erberoğlu’na açık tehdit* 

İlla bir şeyden utacaksan, sen önce şu satırlarından utan Cengiz üandar: “Enis Berberoğlu, Başbakan’ın dış gezilerine sürekli katılıyor. Başbakan’ın ’duyarlılıkları’nı yakından seziyor olmalı. Dün edebiyat dünyasının şahsiyetleri önünde konuşurken, ”Ben Orhan Pamuk’a reva görülenleri elbette unutmuyorum. İfade özgürlüğü daraltıldıkça sorunların çözüm imkanı o kadar zorlaşmıştır“ dedi.” 

Hürriyet gazetesinin arşivine bakın, anlarsınız. Enis Berberoğlu, bu ’sicili’ bir nebze düzeltirsin diye umut etmiştik. Hata mı etmişiz? Hata etmediğimizi göstermek için fırsatlar tükenmiş sayılmaz. Enis Berberoğlu, faili kendisi değilse ki, sanmayız, bu son ’suikast’ın failini ’adalet’e bir an önce teslim etmelidir. 
Bir gazeteci için, bir başka gazeteciyi, sırf yaptığı haberin ucu “tanıdık” birine dokundu diye, Başbakan’la korkutmaktan daha utanç verici ne olabilir?

Bence hazır yüzü kızarmaya başlamışken, aynaya bakmalı üandar. Sahibi tarafından katledilen bir “kişilik”ten geriye ne kaldığını görür belki.. Belki de, hiçbirşey göremez, kimbilir!”


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*“APO’STROF”LU ADAşIM BENİM*



20.06.2010 13:21

Apostroflu bir adaşım var... Türkçesi *“kesme işareti”* de, *“apostrof”*un çok daha derin anlamı var.
üncelikle insanın aklına apoleti getiriyor.
Sonra da *“apo”*yu...
Ne kötü...
Bu yüzden Türkçe’yi sevenlerden özür dileyerek ve istemeyerek de olsa kesme işareti yerine *“apostrof”*u kullanacağım (Dara üolakoğlu aklıma düşürdü aslında).
Hem de “apo’strof” olarak...
Adaşım, *“askeri vesayeti”* diline dolamış, ülkemde kendi ordusunu *“işgal kuvveti”* olarak gören bir akademisyen...
Eşi AKP milletvekili olduğu için, tarafsızlığı da *“hanım köylü”* ister istemez...
İyi asker ile kötü askeri ayırmasını da biliyor. Ne bileyim, eski genelkurmay başkanlarından bazıları* “iyi”* askerken, bazı ordu komutanları *“kaka”...*
Geçen televizyonda yeri göğü inletiyordu: *“Komutanı terör örgütünün başında olduğu iddiasıyla sanık olan 3. Ordu’nun terörle mücadele ettiğine kargalar bile güler...”*
Ardından ekliyordu: *“Ben de gülerim...”*
Kılavuzu karga olanın...
Tartışmaya katılan hukukçular, özellikle de Doç. Dr. ümit Kocasakal apo’stroflu adaşımın üzerine gitti ve biraz da üzdü.
Adaşım dedi ki, *“3. Ordu komutanı açığa alınmalı. Açığa alma, devlet memurluğu görevinde vardır.”*
Kocasakal da dedi ki,* “Madem hakkında iddianame olanları açığa almayı bu kadar önemsiyorsunuz, neden TBMM’de hakkında dünya kadar dosya ve yolsuzluk iddiası bulunanların açığa alınmasını istemiyor, gündeme bile getirmiyorsunuz?”*
Deniz Feneri güruhundan isimler söylemek aklına gelmedi zahir...
Adaşım Mümtaz’er bir an duraksadı. Ağzını açacak gibi oldu da, açsa ne diyecek? Sustu.
Zaten programın ikinci bölümüne de katılmadı.
Yandaşı Yiğit Bulut’un çırpınmaları da onu kurtarmadı.
üzüldüm...
Adaşımı böyle sıkıştırmaları ağırıma da gitti hani.
Aramızda bir *“apo’strof”* fark var nihayetinde...
Sonra da aklıma geldi: Mümtaz’er adaşıma sormak isterdim bugün...
şöyle “Poyrazköy” taraflarına doğru bir tur atıp da,* “denizden babam çıksa yerim,”* tribine girer mi?
O kadar yaklaşmışken yani...
üstelik de *“babalar günü”*yken hazır.
Lağvedemiyorsan, yiyeceksin; di mi ama?
Bir şey daha dikkatimi çekti son günlerde, bilmem odatv okurları da farkında mı?
Birden bire bu *“iktidara yakın”* tayfanın üzerine dinginlik, sakinlik,* “akil”* adamlık çöktü.
Mehmet Metiner de dün,* “kuşatma altında”* olduğu halde pek sinirlenmedi.
Savunacak şey kalmadı oysa. Aslında tam da sinirlenecek durum. Gökçek ortamı yani...
Ama sakinler... Tuhaf bir şekilde huzura ermişler gibi...
Beş-altı senedir ekran ekran dolaşıp aynı şeyleri tekrarlıyorlar... 
Tıpkı *“ağa babalarının”* her şehit töreninden sonra *“kanları yerde kalmayacak,”* dediği gibi.
Yalan da değil, hemen silip süpürüyorlar kanlı toprakları...
Ama, artık bir *“savunma avukatı”* edalarını bıraktılar. Sakin sakin söylemeye ve sanırım kendilerini de inandırmaya çalışıyorlar.
Ya da daha korkuncu: Gemiyi terk etmeye hazırlanıyorlar.
Ne bilelim biz? Bir pazar günü hem de özelliği olan bir pazar günü. PKK ve işbirlikçi tayfası tabancasının kabzasına bir çentik daha atmıştır, ucuz kovboy ayaklarıyla.
şehit sayısı 11’di, 12 oldu çünkü...
Ama AB’den sorumlu Devlet Bakanımız Egemen Bağış onlara *“oynayabilecekleri”* bir alan daha yaratmakta gecikmedi.
Van’da bir toplantıya katılan Başmüzakerecimiz, “Bu sabah saatlerinde maalesef sekiz askerimiz şehit edildi, bu topraklarda doğmuş, büyümüş 12 gencimizin de yaşanan çatışmada hayatını kaybettiğini öğrendik. *20 eve ateş düştü, 20 ailenin acısını paylaşıyorum,*” deyiverdi.
Aklı sıra iki tarafa da ve bu arada tabii AB’ye de şirin görünmek.
Ama demezler mi adama, “kör karanlıkta, evini-barkını, sevgilisini, babasını düşünürken ateşe düşen ile, teammüden saldırıya geçenin evi bir olur mu?”
Saldırıyorsan, bedelini ödeyeceğini bilirsin de, saldırıya uğrayan ne yapsın?
Aynı şey mi?
Egemen Bağış’ın (varsa) oğlu, *“kolejinde”* sınıfın kabadayısından dayak yediğinde, Bağış dayak atanı *“bağış”*lıyor mu, sormak lazım.
Geçiniz bunları Bakan Bey, bunlar ucuz *“mavi boncuklar”...*
Eğer, saldıranı da korumak gibi yüce bir amaç içindeyseniz, yolu* “açılım”* saçmalığını yeniden pişirip sunmaktan daha farklı yol olmalı.
Gelen ekibin içinde Suriyelisi de var, Filistinlisi de...
Onlara mı sesleniyorsunuz şu cümlenizle: “Bu ülkede bütün vatandaşlarımızın anayasal vatandaşlık eşitliği platformunda kardeşliğini sağlama konusunda kararlıyız.”
Kardeşe bak, ağır silahlarla saldırıyor...
Ama “*apo’stroflu”* adaşımdı benim konum.
Egemen Bağış, kendiliğinden girdi araya...
Hem de bu *“babalar”* gününde... Niyeyse...
Sen aldırma *“apo’strof”*lu adaşım...
Kesme işareti yalnızca bir işarettir, insanı* “kesmez”...*


*Mümtaz İdil*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*MEDYAYI KİM BASKI ALTINA ALSIN?*



25.06.2010 


Milliyet yazarı *Mehmet Tezkan*, hükümet sözcülerinin medyanın terör olaylarını veriş şeklini eleştirmelerini ele aldı. Ve bugünkü yazsının “*Medyayı hizaya getirme formülü*” başlıklı bölümünde bakın bu işi kime havale etti:

“ününe gelen habercilik nutku atıyor.. İlgili ilgisiz.. Terör haberleri böyle verilmezmiş.. Habercilik anlayışı gözden geçirilmeliymiş..

Bir kamyon dolusu boş laf.. Herkes uzman..

Geçen gün İçişleri Bakanı yanına RTüK Başkanı’nı da alarak habercileri topladı, terör haberi nasıl yapılır, bir güzel anlattı..

Atalay’ın terör meselesiyle kaç yıldır ilgilendiğini bilmiyorum ama şu anda medyada belli bir konuma gelen herkes..

Evet, evet... Herkesin gazetecilik ömrü PKK terörüyle geçti..

Her aşamasını gördüler..

Her türlüsünü yaşadılar..

*

Yani tereciye tere satmanın anlamı yok..

*

İstenen hükümete zeval gelmesin yayıncılığı ise pratik bir çözüm önerim var.. 

Kanunla tüm basını Medya Derneği’ne bağlayın..

Başında baş karikatürist Salih Memecan var..

Biliyorsunuz sekiz yıldır iktidara kalem oynatmadı, ha babam de babam CHP çiziyor.. İktidara bulaşmadan yayın yapma konusunda acayip deneyimli.. Bu konunun uzmanı..

Bütün medyayı zapturapt altına alır..

Hep birlikte, her gün CHP’ye kızarız, Sarıgül’ü morartırız, Kılıçdaroğlu’nu kılıçtan geçiririz.. 

*

Valla..

Ne terör kalır, ne işsizlik, ne gam, ne keder!..

Salih bu işi halleder..”


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Faili meçhullerin sorumlusu, üetin Altan’ın yanaşma tosunu!*



Uğur Mumcu’nun üetin Altan’ın tosunları diye tanımladığı oğullarından küçüğü olanı dün, Genelkurmay’ın Yeniçağ’ı Karargaha davet etmesinden hareketle bu kurumun entelektüel düzeyini sorguladı.

ünce tanımayanlara Altan ailesinin küçük tosunu Mehmet Altan’ı biraz tanıtalım.

Küçük oğul 12 Eylül öncesinde sıkı devrimci ve Rusçu!

Kahrolsun Türkiye, Yaşasın SSCB diyenlerden!

12 Eylül sonrasında ise sıkı bir sözde liberal ve ANAP’lı!

Babasıyla beraber Turgut üzal’a methiyeler düzüp destanlar yazdılar.


*Uğur Mumcu ile kavgaları*

üyle ki bu süreçte Uğur Mumcu ile bu aile arasında günler ve haftalar süren kalem savaşları oldu.

üzal öldü, SHP-DYP hükümeti geldi derken üzal yağcısı Mehmet Altan ne mi yaptı?

Her zamanki gibi hemen bir önceki gömleğini çıkarıp iktidar ortağı olan SHP ile çalışmaya başladı!

Evet yanlış okumuyorsunuz bu Mehmet Altan, dönemin Kültür Bakanı Fikri Sağlar’a başdanışman oldu ve birkaç ay öncesinin fikirlerinin tam tersini savunmaya başladı.

Hani bugünlerde bazılarının ve hatta Mehmet Altan’ın bizatihi kendisinin çok eleştirdiği güneydoğu kökenlilerle ilgili faili meçhul cinayetler sürecinde bu adam(Mehmet Altan) hükümete mensup bir bakanın başdanışmanıydı ve olanlara rağmen bu görevini sürdürerek, yani istifa etmeyerek de bizatihi o cinayetlerde siyasi sorumluluk taşıdı.

Ve bu Mehmet Altan, şimdi mücahit pozlarında AKP’ye silahşorluk yapıyor.
Görüyorsunuz, adam durakta beklemeyi sevmiyor ve gelen her otobüse biniyor.

İlginç olan ayrıntı, bu ilkesizliğini AB ve demokrasi gibi kavramlarla ambajlamaya çalışması ve kendisini misyon adamı gibi sunmasıdır!

Ve heyhat böyle biri bu ülkede aydın diye geçinebiliyor ve bazıları da bu adama prim verebiliyor!


*TSK’yı sabote misyonu!*

Yahu adam yaşam seyrinde görüldüğü gibi ya parça başı çalışıyor ya da her dönem birilerinin taşeronluğunu yapıyor.

Tabii karşılığı olarak da büyük paraları götürüyor.

şimdi böyle biri ortaya çıkıyor ve Yeniçağ’ı alet ederek Türk Genelkurmayı’nı aşağılıyor!

Hayır, bu adamın bunu yapması normal; çünkü ağabeyi TSK’yı sabote etme misyonuyla kurulan Taraf Gazetesinin başında yani bunlar aile boyu TSK’yı yok etmeye görevli.

Bak dinciler yanaşması Mehmet Altan! Yeniçağ karanlık odakların değil, 72 milyon bir olsun ve beraber mutlu yaşasın diyenlerin gazetesidir. Ardında da okuyucularının dışında hiç ama hiç kimse yoktur!

Peki aynı şeyi sen kendin ve gazeten ya da patronun için söyleyebilir 
misin?

Her yıl milyonlarca dolar zarar eden Star Gazetesini kim sübvanse ediyor ve eden niye ediyor? Fettah Tamince’nin ardında kimler var?


*Dindarlara yarasa manşeti atan yeni mücahit(!)*

Gelelim başka bir tosuna ki o Altan’lardan değil.

Onun adı Ergun Babahan’dır.

O da mamaya göre fikir değiştiren sınıfından!

12 Eylül öncesinde eylemci Dev-Solcu ve sıkı ateist, okulunda oruç tutan öğrencileri aşağılayıp saldıran tiplerden, devlette kaydı bile var.

28 şubat süreci günlerinde çalıştığı Sabah gazetesinde dindarlar için “Yarasalar” diye manşet atmak için amiri Zafer Mutlu’ya yalvaran adam!

İki küsur sene önce Aydın Doğan’a gidip “Beni bu dincilerden kurtarın, alın beni Doğan Grubuna” diye yakaran, ama Aydın Bey’in hayır demesiyle yandaş medyaya kapağı atmak adına Ehl-i İslam ve de mücahit kesilen Ergun Babahan!

Beni bu adamla Kenan Sönmez tanıştırdı.

O dönem ANAP mebusu olan Sevgili Kenan Sönmez, “Sebo bu arkadaş Sabah’da bizimle çalıştı, bir buçuk senedir işsiz, ona iş bulduk. Ankara’yı bilmez, yardımcı ol ” dedi ve 
olduk.

Bir gün Ergun’a Ankara’yı gezdirdim ve “Bak burası Meclis, şurası Başbakanlık” dedim ve öyle öğrendi Başkenti!

Peki Kenan Sönmez bu arkadaşa nasıl mı iş buldu?


*Güneş Taner temsilci yaptırdı!*

şahitlerin hepsi yaşıyor. Güneş 
Taner sayesinde!

Onun gazetesi mi vardı demeyin, Güneş Bey o dönem kankası olan Mehmet Emin Karamehmet’i aradı ve Ergun’u Akşam gazetesinin Ankara Temsilcisi yaptırdı. 

üyle ki Karamehmet’in bu atamasına, dönemin Akşam’ın Genel Yayın Yönetmeni karşı çıkmıştı ve aylarca Ankara Temsilcisi ile telefonla bile görüşmemişti. (Bunu bana Ergun söylemişti.) 

Hadi bunlara yalan de ve beni mahkemeye ver Ergun, seni tanıklarla ve olaylarla rezil edeyim!

Görüyorsunuz; Ergun Babahan budur, yani gerektiğinde siyasileri devreye sokarak medyada yer arayıp bulabiliyor. Nitekim Star gazetesinde ona iş bulanın da Abdullah Gül olduğu 
dillerdedir.

Ben daha önce de bu sütunda bütün bunları yazdım diye Ergun, o dönem çalıştığı Sabah’ta aleyhimde haber imal ederek çamur bile atmıştı.

şimdi böyle biri ortaya çıkıyor ve Yeniçağ’ın askerler tarafından okunmasını dalgaya alıyor!

Ergun sen nesin ki dalgan ne olsun!

AKP lejyoneri seni, yok lejyoner fazla sen ancak yamak olabilirsin hadi git işine. Sen dün sövüp aşağıladığın AKP’ye övgüler diz de aldığın maaşı hak et!

Sevgili okurlar emin olunuz Ali Kemal bile bu iki tosundan daha adamdı!


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 6 Temmuz 2010

----------


## bozok

MİNİ YORUM
*İadeli taahhütlü
*
* 
*Taraf’tan PKK’dan tehdit aldığı için nezaketle kovulan(!) ünder Aytaç, dün Yenişafak’ta yayınlanan röportajında, ‘yan’ da değil, üç parende, sekiz takla, çift burgu çizmiş! O aslında “ücalan’ı öldürsünler” dememiş de, devlette “ücalan’ı öldürmeyi planlayanlar olduğunu” açıklamış. Böylece İmralı’daki canavarın öldürülmesini önlemiş. Vah yazık, görüyor musunuz başına gelenleri; Aytaç tehdit değil teşekkür bekliyormuş meğer İmralı’dan... Ne diyelim; Allah gönlüne göre versin!


*Selcan TAşüI* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 19 Temmuz 2010


http://www.yg.yenicaggazetesi.com.tr...hp?haber=14136

----------


## bozok

*EYüP CAN Eşİ ELİF şAFAK’I ACİLEN UYARMALI*



11.08.2010 16:31

‘*Devlet güvenliği özel hayatın güvenliğine karşı*’ başlıklı bir yazı kaleme almış, Türk edebiyatının en ünlü ve saygın yazarı, Kalenderi olan şemsi’n 40 kuralı olduğunu iddia eden (Bu arada Kalenderilerin kuralı olmaz, açıp bir zahmet baksın), yalan yanlış bilgilerle ‘*Aşk*’ kitabını çıkartan *Elif şafak*’ın eşi *Eyüp Can*…

Hayatımda ilk defa bir yazıya başlarken bu kadar uzun bir cümle kurdum.

Ama sizi temin ederim ki bu yazıya böyle bir giriş gerekli…

Diyor ki, Türk Edebiyatının ünlü yazarının eşi Eyüp Can yazısında, ‘*telefonlarınız dinleniyor*’, ‘*her türlü yazışmalarınız takip altında*’, sonra da ekliyor; “*benim umurumda değil…*”

Doğru umurunda değil, çünkü seni kim dinlesin?

Bu ülkede kimlerin dinlendiği açık, ortada…

Seni niye dinlesinler, senin neden mahremini gözlesinler?

Bakın yazı öyle bir yazı ki; aynı eşinin romancılığı gibi:

“*Ama iyi tanıdığım üst düzey bir siyasetçi bu konuda haklı ya da haksız takıntılı?*

*Ne zaman önemli bir konuda konuşmak zorunda kalsak ‘BlackBerry Messenger’a geçelim’ diyor...*

*BlackBerry Messenger sadece bu telefonu kullananların yararlanabildikleri bir yazışma sistemi.*” 

Eee? Telefonları dinlenenlere, yazışmaları kayıt altında tutulanlara yol mu gösteriyorsun yani… Bir nevi destek mi, tüyo mu? 

“*Dünyanın her yerinde karşılıklı, anında ve ücretsiz bu hizmetten yararlanabiliyorsunuz? Eğer güvenlik kaygınız varsa çok daha önemli bir özelliğe sahip bu sistem. Yazışmaları sizin dışınızda hiç kimse takip edemiyor...*”

Eee, sonra?

Sonra devam ediyor:

Ben diyor, “*Yaklaşık beş yıldır ‘BlackBerry kullanıcısıyım*”

şahane… Kullan… Dedim ya, seni dinleyen yok zaten…

Ama ünlü eşi *Iphone* kullanıyormuş.

Bir dakika…

Burada meseleye küçük bir not eklemek elzem oldu:

ünlü ve çok satan saygın yazarımızın ‘*BlackBerry*’ kullanması çok önemli.
üünkü romanları çok satıyor, Allah göstermesin, yeni roman projesi çalınır malınır… Sonra biz kitap okurları çok üzülürüz, Elif şafak’ın yeni kitabını “*filanca yazar çaldı*” diye.

Kendisi de çok iyi bilir, hırsız çok!

O zaman elini çabuk tutup, o da eşinin tavsiyesi üzerine BlackBerry’e geçmeli…

Ne me lazım; Eyüp Can dinlenmez ama Elif şafak’ın projeleri başkaları tarafından çalınır!

Eyüp Can şöyle bitiriyor yazısını:

*“(…)* *bugünkü teknolojik ortamda BlackBerry Messenger sadece kullanıcıları için değil kullanmayanlar için de son kale.* 

*O da düşerse devlet karşısında özel hayatın mahremiyeti hepten düşecek.”*

Ah Eyüp Can ah…

üzel hayatın mahremiyeti hepten düşeli çok oldu. Sen üzülme, kaygılanma…
Ama insaf yahu…

Bir mağduriyetimizi sahiplenmediğiniz kalmıştı.

Ne diyelim, cemaat kurtarsın!


*Ayhan Bozkurt*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*Tayyip Erdoğan'a "şapka üıkartan" Utanmaz Profesör!*



AKP yandaşlığı her türlü ahlakı ayaklar altına almış durumda. İnsanların ikbal, para ve diğer uçta da tutuklanmamak, köşelerinden olmamak için omurgalarındaki son omura kadar teslim olduklarını izlemek bizleri azap dolu bir yalnızlık hissine itiyor. 

Ahlakın bir boyutu da entellektüel ahlak. Hangi ideolojiye, yaşam tarzına ait olursa olsun insanların temel bir düşünsel ahlaka ve tutarlığa sahip olması gerekirken,* entellektüel ve profesör olarak ekrana çıkarılan isimler utanç verici demeçlere imza atıyorlar*. 

üarşamba günü HaberTürk'te Balçiçek Pamir'in sunduğu program...

Cüneyt ülsever , karşısındaki Etyen Mahçupyan'a soruyor; 

_"Hanefi Avcı'nın işleme konulmayan dilekçeleri ile ilgilli ne düşünüyorsun?"_

Mahçupyan , sağır sultanın bile duyduğu , Hanefi Avcı'nın yüzbinlerce satan kitabındaki dilekçe ile ilgili önce _"haberim yok"_ diyerek açıkca yalan söylüyor. 

Hrant Dink'in katledilmesinden sonra Agos'un başına geçen Etyen Mahçupyan, sonra bu saçma cevabının arkasında duramadığı için, AKP iktidarına dokundurmadan bakın nasıl kıvırıyor : 

_"bir kişiselleştirme yaparak, bir aktör üzerinden gidersek o aktörün zaafları gündemi belirler. AKP ile çok yüksek beklentiler bana çok garip geliyor. AKP'nin geldiği yol, değişim çizgisi şaşırtıcıdır bence. AKP bütün bu kusurlarına rağmen bir şey yapıyor..._

_"Bu dinleme olayın doğru olmadığı bellidir fakat Doğruyu savunmak siyaset değildir. Doğruyu savunmak en kolay iştir Türkiye gibi bir ülkede bir sürü yanlış yapılıyorsa.Siyaset anlama ile ilgili bir şey. Afaki doğrulardan giderek , onları söyleyerek kendimizi entellektüel sayabiliriz. "_

Duydunuz mu? 

*Doğruyu savunmak en kolay işmiş ve doğruyu savunmak siyaset değilmiş?*

İşine yarayan her puştluğun altına yatacak ve norm ahlak değerlerine sahip olmayan çürümüş bir zihniyetin kendi çürümüşlüğüne meşruiyet kazandırma çabası bu kadar sırıtabilir. 

Entellektüel geçinen Etyen Mahçupyan; altına imza attığı hukuksuzluklar, usulsüzlükler ve yolsuzluklarla tarihe geçen, ülkeyi BBG evine çevirerek en anti-demokratik uygulamalara imza atan AKP iktidarını savunmak adına omurgasızlığın teorisini yazıyor. 

Ve bunu yaparken dünya literatürüne geçecek : 

_"Doğruyu savunmak siyaset değildir. Doğruyu savunmak en kolay iştir"_

gibi inciler yumurtluyor. 

Bir gün sonrası...

Bu sefer NTV'de Yazı İşleri programının konuğu "Profesör" şerif Mardin. 

ABD'nin derin akademedyasının Türkiye ayağı. Zamanında Said-i Nursi'yi göklere çıkaran "bilimsel" araştırması ile sahiplerine değerini kanıtlayan, "profesör" titrini hizmete sunan bir isim. 
Arasıra doğruyu gösterdiği için de, herkesin bozuk saatler galerisinde yeralan bir marka.

Cumhuriyet'e karşı cephe açanlara , "öğretmen imama yenildi" gibi cilalı, akademik görünümlü sloganlara su taşıyan yaşını başını almış bu zat-ı muhterem, karşısında uslu öğrenciler gibi oturan Ruşen üakır ve Mirgün Cabas'ın programında sazı eline alıyor ve lafı "privacy"(mahremiyet) kavramına getirerek; 

"privacy" anlayışı gelişmeden demokrasinin var olamayacağını tezini ve "privacy" haklarının önemini savunuyor. 

Doğru söze diyecek bir şey yok. 

Ruşen üakır Mardin'in bu sözleri üzerine yarım ağız bir soru soruyor : 

_"Peki sizce referandum öncesinde bu privacy hakları zedelenmedi mi?"_

Soru net. İnsanların ve kurumların oylarını açıklamaya bizzat Tayyip Erdoğan tarafından zorlandığı bir düşünsel gestapo dönemine işaret ediyor Ruşen üakır. 

Namuslu bir entellektüel; "Emeritus" sıfatı ile profesörlüğünü taçlandırmış bir bilimadamı bu soru karşısında ne yapar?

Normal şartlarda yaşanan ortamın sosyolojik, politik, kültürel öznel bir değerlendirmesini yaparak, en azından Türkiye'de AKP iktidarı ile birlikte telefon dinlemelerinden, referandum öncesi yaşananlara kadar insanların "privacy" haklarının zedelendiği tespitinde bulunur. 

şerif Mardin hazretleri ne diyor? Dinleyin...

_"Bu hükümetin dışında olan bir şey. Bu sosyal yapı ile ilgili. Başbakanla ilgisi yok. Başbakana şapkamı çıkarıyorum. Bu Türkiye'de genel bir davranış olarak varolduğunu söylüyorum._ _İnsanların şahıslarında olması gereken temel ilkelerin halkımızda olması gerekiyor."_

Gördünüz mü şark kurnazını? 

*Suçu AKP hükümetinin ve Tayyip Erdoğan'ın üzerinden alıp, toplumun sosyal genetiğine yüklüyor.* 

Ve bir de utanmadan; Tayyip Erdoğan'a _"şapka çıkartıyor."_

Bize profesörlük satmasına vesile olan yurtdışındaki o üniversitelerde, ülkelerinin liderleri karşısında _"şapka çıkartan"_ tek bir namuslu profesöre rastlamazsınız.

Ama sizin dünya çapında profesör olarak "övündüğünüz" adam; profesörlük unvanından utanmadan Tayyip Erdoğan'a _"şapka çıkarıyor"_. 

şark kurnazlığı; Harvard'da da okusanız, Oxford'da da ders verseniz ilikleriniz kadar işlemişse, omurlarınızı çürümesini; iktidar karşısında iki büklüm olmayı engelleyemiyorsunuz. 

Bu omur çürümesi ile de ; Türkiye'nin bütün medyasını elinize baston olarak verseler dik yürümeniz mümkün değil. 

Biri "entellektüel" Etyen Mahçupyan

Diğeri "Emeritus Profesör" şerif Mardin...

Türkiye'de; iktidarın gölgesinde ahlaki çürümenin ve entellektüelliğin yaptığı dip noktadan iki örnek seçtik sizin için. 

Bu iki ismi de; Leman'ın AKP'nin Ponpon Kızları kapağında ön sıraya yerleştirmek gerekiyor. 


*Açık İstihbarat /* 17 Eylül 2010

----------


## bozok

*TAHA AKYOL AYIP EDİYOR*

 


18.09.2010 12:55

14 Eylül akşamı televizyon kanallarını geziyorum. Referandum üzerine bir programda *Taha Akyol* ile *Altan üymen* tartışmasına gözüm takılıyor. Taha Akyol, Anayasa’nın 125. maddesine referandumla eklenen “*Yargı yetkisi, idari eylem ve işlemlerin hukuka uygunluğunun denetimi ile sınırlı olup, hiçbir surette yerindelik denetimi şeklinde kullanılamaz*” hükmünü aslanlar gibi savunuyor. Diyor ki: ‘*Ne demekmiş yerindelik denetimi? Liberal olan iktidar gelir özelleştirmesini yapar; yargının bunu durdurması, özelleştirme karşıtı bir tavır içinde olması gibi bir durum olmamalı. Ha, özelleştirme karşıtı bir iktidar da halkın desteğini alır gelir, o da isterse özelleştirilmiş olan işletmeleri devletleştirir. Ama bunun arası olamaz. Halkın iradesine ve tercihlerine saygılı olmak gerekir*’(!).

Bunun neresini düzeltelim? Bir kere, yargı -ki burada esas olarak idari yargı yani Danıştay söz konusudur- özelleştirme karşıtı olduğu için bir özelleştirme uygulamasının yürütmesini durdurmuyor. O özelleştirmede hukuk dışı veya kamu yararı dışı işler yapıldığı için durduruyor. Aynı şekilde, özelleştirme uygulamasını idari yargıya taşıyanlar da mutlaka özelleştirme karşıtı olmak zorunda değiller ve zaten davalar da bu nedenle kazanılmıyor; davacıların işlemde bir kamu zararı oluştuğuna dair gerekçeleri yargı tarafından karar bağlanıyor…

Sağ entelektüel payesi yakıştırılan Taha Akyol, yargının kamu yararı açısından bir davaya bakmaması gerektiğini, bunun seçmenler tarafından tayin edilmiş olduğunu söylüyor. Yani milli iradenin Anayasamıza göre (ve gelişmiş demokrasiler hukukuna göre) kurumlar aracılığıyla kullanılmasına karşı çıkıyor. O zaman ne oluyor? Geçen haftaki ODA TV yazımızda belirttiğimiz gibi Balıkesir SEKA Kağıt Fabrikası, üİB’nın kendi değer tahmini olan 50 milyon dolar yerine 1,1 milyon dolara Albayraklar şirketine satılıveriyor. Selüloz-İş Sendikası dava açıp bu satışı durduruyor. (Ama 7 yıldır hala geri alınamaması, AKP’nin temsil ettiği kamu yönetiminin bunu istememesi nedeniyledir). Eğer yargı kamu zararı görüp iptal etmeseydi, TüPRAş 1,3 milyar dolara satılmış olacaktı; Petrol-İş dava açarak bunu iptal ettirdi ve izleyen Halka arz ve blok satışlarla 4,5 milyar dolar elde edildi. Hazine’nin 3 küsur milyar dolar fazla gelir elde etmesinin neresi yanlış? şimdiki Anayasa değişikliği sonrasında bunu yapamayacaksınız; çünkü yargının elini kolunu bağladınız. Peki, bundan kim yarar sağlayacak? İktidara yakın şirketler ile iktidarla maddi-manevi yakınlaşma sağlayan/sağlayacak yabancı şirketler. Kim zarar görecek? Devlet Hazinesi ve dolayısıyla toplum.

Dolayısıyla sorun, özelleştirme karşıtlığı bile değil. Sorun, bir ülkede kamu ve toplum yararını savunamaz duruma getirilmek. üstelik sorun sadece özelleştirmelerle de sınırlı değil; ülke kaynaklarına toplumun çeşitli kesimlerinin, demokratik kitle örgütlerinin sahip çıkma haklarının ellerinden alınıp alınmamasıyla ilgili. Bundan böyle nükleer santrallere karşı, HES’lere karşı, doğayı tahrip eden ve çevreye zehirli atıklar atan maden şirketlerine karşı herhangi bir sivil inisiyatifin hukuki başarı kazanmasının önü kesilmiş olmaktadır.

üte yandan, özelleştirme karşıtı bir iktidarın halk desteğini aldıktan sonra isterse kamulaştırma yapacağını söyleyerek topu sözde demokrasi tacına atmak kurnazlığına da pes demek gerekiyor. Taha Bey bilmiyor mu ki Anayasamıza sokulmuş bulunan “*uluslararası tahkim*” hükmü nedeniyle böylesine bir geri alma işlemi uluslararası ticaret mahkemelerinde Türkiye aleyhine sonuçlanacaktır?

Sağ liberal-muhafazakar entelektüelimizin (sol liberalleri de ekleyebilirsiniz) bütün bunlardan haberdar olmadan bu sözleri sarf etmiş olması bir ayıp; bunları bildiği halde bilinçli bir çarpıtma içine girmiş olması halinde ise iki ayıp. Acaba hangisi?


*Prof. Dr. Oğuz Oyan
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*üakma Yiğit’in inanılmaz ihaneti!*



Son iki yıldır yaşadığı “değişim ve gelişim”le genç gazetecilere “Nasıl dönülür” dersi veren Haber Türk Televizyonu Yayın Yönetmeni ve yazar Yiğit Bulut, Başbakan’ın dün gazete yöneticileriyle yaptığı toplantıya katılmış...

Referandumdan önce yaptığı programda Başbakan’a çanak sorular soran Ve Başbakan’ın her sözünü, kafasını emme basma tulumba gibi sallayarak onaylayıp, harika bir gazetecilik örneği veren Böylece gazetecilik geçmişini bir çırpıda silip, siyasi geleceğini AKP’ye bağlayan Yiğit Bulut, onca gazete yöneticisinin dik bakışlarına aldırmadan Başbakan’dan bir istekte bulunmuş:

“Televizyonları denetleyen Radyo ve Televizyon üst Kurulu gibi bir Medya üst Kurulu oluşturulsun ve bu kurul internet medyası ile gazeteleri denetlesin!”

Allah’tan Başbakan önerinin gündemlerinde olmadığını söyleyerek konuyu kapatmış!

“üakma Yiğit” arkadaş, bu önerisiyle “meslektaşlarının sansüre tabii tutulmasını ve cezalandırılmasını isteyen gazeteci” olarak medya tarihimize geçti!
Medya Radar’ın yazdığına göre üakma Yiğit’in, bu öneride bulunmasının iki nedeni var:

Birincisi; internet medyasında hakkında çıkan yazı ve yorumlardan rahatsızlık duyması...

İkincisi ise bir televizyon yöneticisi olarak televizyonlar denetime tabii tutulurken, internet medyasının ve yazılı basının böyle bir denetime uğramamasının “haksız rekabete” yol açtığını düşünmesi...

***

Aslında ikinci gerekçe yersiz değil...
Ama gerçek bir gazeteci; böyle bir durumda, “Madem televizyonlar denetleniyor ve büyük cezalar ödüyor, o zaman internet medyası ve yazılı basın da aynı muameleyi görmeli”yi aklının ucuna bile getirmez...
Yapılacak tek şey; televizyon haberciliğinin özgürleşmesi için mücadele vermektir...

Ama “üakma Yiğit” mücadele defterini çoktan kapatıp, “iktidara biat ettiği” için, “Madem benim özgürlüğüm yok, o zaman herkesin eli kolu bağlanmalı” diyor!

***

Tamam; biz bu üakma Yiğit arkadaşı nihayet tanıdık ve olduğu gibi kabullendik...
Ama... 

Ben Haber Türk Televizyonu’nun sahibi Turgay Ciner’in, Yiğit’in bu önerisine vereceği tepkiyi merak ediyorum!
üünkü adamın sadece televizyonları değil; gazetesi, dergileri ve internet siteleri de var...
Diyelim ki Başbakan bu öneriyi “yerinde” bulsaydı ve böyle bir “üst kurul” oluşturulsaydı...
O üst kurul da ilk iş olarak Ciner’in gazetesine, dergilerine ve sitelerine ceza yağdırsaydı...
Acaba Turgay Ciner o cezaları öderken, önerinin sahibi Yiğit Bulut kaçacak delik bulabilir miydi?

*****

İlahi üakma Yiğit...
Sen bizi güldürdün, Allah da seni güldürsün!


*Mustafa MUTLU* / VATAN GZT. / 26 Eylül 2010

----------


## bozok

*AKP Rüzgarında Faşizmin Jöleli Saçları*


**



_(Açık İstihbarat : Sol Haber'de "Yiğit Bulut'tan Altaylı'nın kanını donduran öneri" başlığı ile yayınlanan haberinin başlığını ; Sansürsüz programının sansürcü sahibi Yiğit Bulut'un faşizan zihniyetine daha yakışacak şekilde değiştirdik.)_

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Dün Başbakanın medya yöneticileriyle yaptığı toplantıya katılan Habertürk gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Fatih Altaylı, bugün gazetedeki yazısının bir bölümünü Habertürk Televizyonu Genel Yayın Müdürü Yiğit Bulut'un "ileri demokratik fikrine" ayırdı. 

Bulut'un Başbakana Altaylı'nın kanını donduran önerisi, *"RTüK benzeri bir üst kurulun" tüm medya için kurulmasını istemesi* oldu.

Yiğit Bulut ne talep etti?

Dün düzenlenen toplantıda Başbakan konuşmasını tamamladıktan sonra medya yöneticileri ve gazetecilerin sorularını yanıtlamaya başladı. Toplantıda en ilginç soru/öneri ise Habertürk Televizyonu Genel Yayın Müdürü Yiğit Bulut'tan geldi.

Fatih Altaylı, Bulut'un önerisini şu sözlerle yazısını taşıdı: 

_"Başbakan'la gazetecilerin yaptığı sohbette benim kanımı donduran öneri ve soru Yiğit Bulut'tan geldi. Bulut soru sormak için mikrofonu eline aldı ve "RTüK benzeri bir üst kurulun" tüm medya için kurulmasını önerdi. Gazete ve internet sitelerini denetleyecek bir üst kurul talep etti. Yiğit Bulut bunu daha önce de önermişti. Ben de "Sansürsüz diye program yapan biri böyle bir şey istememeli" diye kendisine söylemiştim."_

Altaylı yazısında, Yiğit Bulut'un bu önerisi karşısında gayri ihtiyari _"Yok daha neler"_ dediğine yer vererek, _"Demokrasilerde, hele hele "ileri demokrasilerde"_ böyle kurulun veya kurumun varlığı akla bile getirilemez" görüşünü savundu.

Altaylı ile Bulut ters düştü

Altaylı ayrıca, 

_"Eğer siz bir üst kurul benzeri yapıyla gazetelerin, giderek gelişen ve güçlenen internet medyasının önünü kesmeye, onları denetim altına almaya kalkışırsanız o zaman "ileri"yi bırakın, demokrasiden bile söz edemezsiniz"_ 

dedi ve Bulut'un önerdiği kurulun olsa olsa darbe dönemlerinde, cunta ile yönetilen ülkelerde ya da İkinci Dünya Savaşı öncesi Almanya'sında, İtalya'sında, İspanya'sında olabileceğini yazdı.

Başbakan gülüp geçmiş

Altaylı yazısının ilgili kısmının sonunda, Başbakanın Yiğit Bulut'un bu önerisine gülüp geçtiğini ve böyle bir şeyin olamayacağını söylediğini belirtti.


*Kaynak:* Sol Haber


*AüIK İSTİHBARAT* / 27 Eylül 2010

----------


## bozok

*FERHAT BORATAV'IN PENSİLVANYA'DA NE İşİ VARDI?*



30.09.2010 10:22

Akşam'dan Oray Eğin CNN TüRK danışmanı Ferhat Boratav'la ilgili bir makale kaleme aldı; yorumsuz aktarıyoruz.

*Oray Eğin'in bir de "NOT"u var:*

“Adının önünde CNN gibi dünya markası olan bir kanalın yayın danışmanı... Aynı zamanda üniversitede ders veriyor, gençlere gazetecilik anlatıyor... Televizyonlara çıkıyor yeni medya, çağdaş gazetecilik gibi konularda ahkam kesiyor... Kanal çalışanlarına e-mail'ler yolluyor, yayın ilkelerinden bahsediyor, İnternet'ten bulduğu makaleleri yolluyor, kendisini Batılı gazeteciliğini en iyi bilen insan olarak takdim ediyor...

En Batılı, en ilkeli, en BBC'ci, en iyi İngilizce bilen gazetecimiz o güya...

Ama bu Batılı arkadaş hayatında ilk kez sahaya çıkıp, ilk kez bir görüşme yapmaya kalkınca nasıl koca bir balon olduğunu (vallahi ima yok) hepimize kanıtladı...

Ne yaptı biliyor musunuz?

ünce 'gizlice' Fethullah Gülen'le görüştü... Sonra bu işin 'gizli' kalmayacağı anlaşılınca televizyona çıkıp görüşmeyi anlattı... Ama daha da önemlisi görüştüğü kişiden yani haber kaynağından hediye aldı. Evet, açık açık hediye aldı. Ve bunu da itiraf etti!

Yeri gelince mangalda kül bırakmaz, Amerikan, İngiliz medyasından bahseder... Ama belli ki bu ülkelerde gazetecileri nasıl bir katı kurallar zinciri arasında bu mesleği yapmak zorunda olduklarını, bu kurallardan birinin de haber kaynaklarından hediye kabul etmemek olduğunu bilmez...

Ya da teoride bilir de... Pratikte uygulayamadığını ise hepimiz gördük.

şimdi merak ediyorum bakalım, artık hangi yüzle öğrencilerinin karşısına çıkacak ve onlara nasıl gazetecilik anlatmaya yüzü tutacak? Etikten, meslek ilkelerinden nasıl bahsedecek? Ders yılında konu geldiğinde 'Gazeteci ve örtülü rüşvet' başlığını nasıl işleyecek?

Olmadı Ferhat Boratav...

Belki özrünü hediye kaleminle yazarsın...

*Not:* Pensilvanya'ya giden gazetecilere yönelik soruma hala yanıt bekliyorum. Bu gezinin masrafları kimin tarafından karşılandı? Uçak biletini, New Jersey'deki motel parasını kim ödedi? Bu sorunun iki yanıtı var: 'Cebimizden ödedik, kurumlarımız karşıladı' demek ya da 'Cemaat'in 'hanut' gezisiydi, her şey dahil bizi ağırladılar' diye yanıt vermek. Sessiz kalmak, hangi yanıtı güçlendiriyor? Ayrıca bu geziyi gündemde tuttuğu, her açıdan tartışmaya açtığı için AKşAM'a kızıyorlar. Günümüzde pek çok kurumda olduğu gibi medyada da kol kırılıp yen içinde kalmıyor; elbette her şey tartışılacak, konuşulacak, masaya yatırılacak. Unutmuş olabilirsiniz ama gazetecilik budur.”


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ORAY EğİN O GAZETECİLERİN PEşİNİ BIRAKMIYOR*

 

04.10.2010 13:31

Akşam gazetesi yazarı *Oray Eğin*, Fethullah Gülen’le görüşmeye giden gazetecilerden biri olan* Ferhat Boratav*’ın peşini bırakmıyor.

*İşte “Sadece bir e-mail bekliyorum” başlıklı o yazı:*

“Sevgili Ferhat Boratav...

Biliyorum ki e-mail yollamayı çok seviyorsun. Beraber çalıştığın arkadaşlarına makaleler gönderiyorsun, CNN'de yöneticiyken (pek başarılı olamadın ya neyse) düzenli kurum içi bülten yollardın, atamaları e-mail'le duyurursun, fotoğraf bile eklersin, hatta dışarıdan ders verdiğin İstanbul Bilgi üniversitesi'nin işleyişine ilişkin görüşlerini, sıkıntılarını da e-mail'le yollarsın... 

Peki bir tane e-mail'i benden neden esirgiyorsun?

üok basit bir soru sordum... Pensilvanya'ya Fethullah Gülen'i görmeye giden ekibin masraflarını kim karşıladı? Hanut mu değil mi?

Ek olarak, bir 'hanut' geziye giden kişinin üniversitede gazetecilik dersi verip veremeyeceğinin etik dilemmasını da görüş olarak belirtebilirsin...

Keep in touch.

Bilmeyenler için not: 'Hanut gezi' tabiri gazetecilerin şirketler, kurumlar, ve kişiler tarafından ağırlandıkları, ceplerinden hiç para çıkmayan 'organizasyonlar' için kullanılıyor.”


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*şıh şamil Ekranda Tehdit Savurmaya Devam Ediyor*



Hanefi Avcı vakası, medyada hangi isimlerin hangi polislerle aynı çorbaya kaşık salladığını ortaya çıkarması açısından çok faydalı oldu. Bir tarafta Hanefi Avcı'yı savunanlar, diğer tarafta Hanefi Avcı'nın cephe aldığı kliğin savunucuları olarak,_ "biz Hanefi Avcı'yı yanlış tanımışız"_ diye , Hanefi Avcı'ya zamanında düzdükleri övdükleri yalamaya çalışanlar.

HaberTürk'te yayınlanan _"Olduğu Gibi"_ programında bu iki "yandaş" cephe sembol isimleri üzerinden karşı karşıya geldi.

Nedim şener ve Belma Akçura'dan oluşan bir taraf Hanefi Avcı ile gazetecilik dışında bir ilişkisi olmadığını ve Hanefi Avcı ile ilgili karşı cephenin ortaya sürdüğü iddiaların abartılı olduğunu kanıtlamaya çalışırken; ünder Aytaç, Ecevit Kılıç ve şıh şamil Tayyar'dan oluşan karşı cephe ise Hanefi Avcı konusunda yanıldıklarını ve aslında Avcı'nın "statükonun/derin devletin" adamı olduklarını anlatma çabası içindeydi.

Hanefi Avcı karşıtı cepheye göre, kitabında Hrant Dink cinayetinin kapandığını söylemesi samimiyetsizliğinin kanıtı. üzellikle "Ergenekon" sürecinin vakanüvisti şıh şamil Tayyar, Nedim şener'in yazdığı kitap ile bu cinayetin örtbas edilmesinde rol oynadığı iddiasında.

Nedim şener ise tam aksine kitabının, Hrant Dink cinayetinin aydınlatılması için Emniyet'ten, Genelkurmay'dan , MİT'ten bir dizi ismin yargılanması gerektiği tezi üzerine kurulduğunu belirtti ve bu isimler arasında Ali Fuat Yılmazer, Ramazan Akyürek gibi isimleri saydı. Nedim şener; bu cinayetle ilgili yargılanması gereken isimler arasında Hilmi üzkök'ü de saydı.

Bu isimlerin herhangi bir iddia ile bağlantılı geçmesi ünder Aytaç ve şıh şamil'de kırmızı görmüş boğa etkisi yaratıyor.

Habertürk'te yayınlanan programda Nedim şener bu isimlerin kendilerine dava açtığını söylemesi üzerine, şıh şamil Tayyar , Nedim şener'den bu davada kendisi lehine mahkemede tanıklık yapan ismi de açıklamasını istedi.

Nedim şener bu ismin Sabri Uzun olduğunu söyledi. şamil Tayyar'ın kitabında kendisi ile ilgili yalan söylediğini belirten Nedim şener; Hrant Dink cinayetinde rolü olanların üstüne gittiğini ve şamil Tayyar'ın bu isimlerin "Ergenekon" operasyonunu yürüten isimler olduğu için kendisini "Ergenekon"u saptırmaya çalışmakla suçladığını belirtti.

Bu sırada şıh şamil Tayyar sinirlerine hakim olamadı ve

*"adam ol, olmazsan seni adam yaparım. O lafları ağzına sokarım"* 

diyerek, elindeki kitapları masaya fırlattı.

Tartışmanın kızışması sonrasında programa ara verildi ve programa devam edildiğinde, şıh şamil'in programı terkettiği görüldü. Program sunucusu şıh şamil'in ayrılma sebebini
yaşanan kavgaya değil, katılmak zorunda olduğu bir başka programa bağladı.

şıh şamil'in sinirleri hayli gergin.

üünkü artık kitapları satmıyor. 

"Ergenekon" sürecinde yaptığı yalan haberlerle kendini o kadar deşifre etti ki, onu kullananlar açısından bile bir değeri kalmadı.

Kitaplarında insanlar hakkında yazdığı yalan bilgiler ve karalamalar nedeniyle yediği cezaları ise _"özgürlük savaşçısı"_ olarak pazarlamaya çalışarak yelken bezinden kaleminde kalan son rüzgardan faydalanmaya çalışıyor.

Olmuyor şamil.

Senin gibilerle bu "Ergenekon" yürümüyor.

Artık _"Ergenekon 2.0"_ var ve sen kendini _"update"_ edemedin , yelken bezini yeni rüzgarlara göre ayarlayamadın.

Dengeler karıştı, dengeler değişti , rüzgarlar çeşitlendi...

Senin bu karışık ve güçlü rüzgarlara dayanamayan yelkenlerin yırtıldıkça sinirlerine hakim olamıyorsun.

Bir yazında, _"benim sülalem geniş, ortalığı kan götürür"_ diye tehdit etmiştin.

Bugün televizyonda bir meslekdaşına galiz bir şekilde saldırdın;_ "lafları ağzına sokacağını"_ belirtip,_ "adam ol"_ dedin.

*Anlaşılan senin MHP'den aday olmaya çalıştığın dönemden kalma söylem damarın yine kabardı şamil.* 

_"Adam olmayana"_ ne yaparsın şamil?

Polis amcalarına mı havale edersin _"adam olmayanları",_

Yoksa o çok geniş sülalane mi?

Bu ülkede adam olmayı öğretecek son kişi sensin şamil!

Senin adın boşuna *ş9*'a çıkmadı...

Seni köpeğe benzetenlere karşı; köpeklerin onuruna ve namusuna boşuna sahip çıkmadık ve senin "ş9" sıfatını haketmek için bile kırk fırın ekmek yemen gerektiğini belirttik.

Yelken bezinden kalemi ile şıh şamil'i izlemeye devam edin.

Rüzgarlar sertleştikçe kalitesiz bezinin yırtıldığını ve galizliğin liğme liğme ağzından döküldüğünü göreceksiniz.


*Açık İstihbarat /* 3 Ekim 2010

----------


## bozok

*MİNİ YORUM
PKK’lıya kahraman dedi*
*
* 
Alenen, açık açık... Aynen de böyle dedi... “PKK’nın kahramanlıklarını anlatan türkü(!)” de nasıl halay çektiğini anlattı uzun uzun Hasan Cemal... Dün toprağa verdiğimiz Deniz Som yazıyor olsaydı kaçırmazdı; “kalemtıraş” diye seslenirdi ona. Sonra sorardı: “Sahi sen aynaya bakabiliyor musun? Utanmayı biliyor musun?” Onun yerine soralım, belki tam da yeni şehitler uğurladığımız gün kendi kendine itiraf edebilir cevabı Cemal...


*Selcan TAşüI* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 17 Ekim 2010


http://www.yg.yenicaggazetesi.com.tr...hp?haber=15309

----------


## bozok

*AYDIN DEYİNCE AKLINIZA KUşUM AYDIN GELSİN BUNLAR GELMESİN*

 


27.10.2010 13:36

12 Eylül’e 30 yıl sonra taze kan pompalanırken kendilerine liberal diyemedikleri için özgürlükçü sol diyen bir kısım akademik zevat ileri demokrasiyi muştuluyorlardı. Entelektüel etiketini taşımak için en azından burnunun ucunu görebilme kabiliyeti gerektiğinden sanırım yalloz kontenjanından gazete ve televizyonlarda ağırlandılar. Son kullanım tarihleri 12 Eylül 2010 olduğundan şimdilerde kimse itibar etmiyor. Onlar şimdilerde nedamet getiredursunlar biz Nazım’dan okuyoruz: …biz unuttuk bağışlamayı.

İleri demokrasilerindeki uygulamalar kürsülerinin dibine kadar geldi ama onlar kıçlarına postal yemeden buna faşizm demiyorlar. En son Yıldız Teknik üniversitesi’nde Pazartesi sabahı okula giden bazı öğrenciler, kapıdan geri çevrildi. ünceki hafta bir duvar gazetesi astıkları için önce gericilerin, sonra da polisin saldırısına uğrayan öğrenciler, *“haklarında soruşturma yürütüldüğü ve soruşturma sonuçlanana kadar okula alınmayacakları”* bildirilerek okula alınmadılar.(1)

Odatv sürekli yazdı, bu anayasa değişikliği 12 Eylül darbe anayasasının restorasyonudur diye. 12 Eylül Anayasası restore edildi şimdi sıra uygulamalarında. Yıldız Teknik üniversitesindeki uygulama tam da bu amacı taşıyor. Dayanağı ise buram buram kışla kokan Yükseköğretim Kurumları üğrenci Disiplin Yönetmeliği. Yürürlüğe girdiği tarih 13.01.1985. 

Yönetmeliğin 18. Maddesi*“Soruşturma Sırasında Tedbir”* başlığını taşıyor. Buna göre: “_Soruşturmacılar; zaruri gördükleri takdirde soruşturma süresince, sanık öğrencilerin yükseköğretim kurumu binalarına girmesinin yasaklanması hususunda karar verilmesini disiplin soruşturmasını yaptırmaya yetkili merciden isteyebilirler. Yetkili merciin kararı uygulanır_.”

üncelikle 12 Eylül zihniyetini taşıyanlar bile o tarihte bu tip bir tedbirin sadece zorunluluk durumunda alınabileceğini kararlaştırmışlar. Ayrıca bu zorunluluğu oluşturan nedenlerin de açık açık belirtilmesi hukuki bir gereklilik. üstelik konu eğitim hakkının kullanımının sınırlandırılmasıyla ilgili olduğundan yasal dayanak gerekli ve Anayasa’nın 13. maddesinde belirtilen koşulların sağlanması lazım. İşin daha acı tarafı bu maddenin 12 Eylül öncesinde sıkça yaşanan boykot ve işgal olaylarına karışan öğrencilerin soruşturma süresince bu tip eylemleri yeniden organize etmesini önlemek için konulmuş olması. şimdi bu hüküm ileri demokrasinin üniversitelerinde sıradan soruşturmalar için uygulanıyor. Bu değişim Oral üalışlar’ın değişim histerisine iyi gelebilir ama özerk demokratik üniversite anlayışına asla. 
Anayasa değişikliği için yırtınan liberal solcu akademisyenler sadece YüK’ün bir kararıyla değiştirilebilecek darbe artığı yönetmelik için neden sessizler? His Master’s Voice durumu mu yoksa? 

Liberal solcu akademisyenler YüK’ün üniversitelerde sivil polislere yer açılmasına ilişkin yazısını(2) da sivilleşme olarak alkışlayacaklardır kuşkusuz. Ama Mısır Yüksek İdare Mahkemesi bizimkilere nazire yaparcasına kampüslerde polis bulunmasının, üniversitelere kanunlar tarafından verilen bağımsızlık garantisini zedelediğini açıkladı.(3) Avrupa’daki değil Afrika’daki bir mahkemeden bahsediyorum. 

Aydın insan yaşadığı topluma karşı sorumluluğunu bilen insandır bir bakıma. Bunların nedamet getirmelerine bakmayın, bir ay evvel yazdıklarının sorumluluğunu hissetmeyenlerin topluma karşı sorumluluk hissetmelerini beklemeyin. Aydın deyince aklınıza Kuşum Aydın gelsin bunlar gelmesin. 


*İlker Kılıç*
Odatv.com 

*1- http://haber.sol.org.tr/devlet-ve-si...i-haberi-35001, 26.10.2010*

*2- http://www.milliyet.com.tr/kampuste-...31/default.htm, 26.10.2010*

*3- http://www.milliyet.com.tr/misir-kam...32/default.htm, 26.10.2010.*

----------


## bozok

*üanak yetmedi bakraç tutuyorlar*


Gazetecilik böyle bir şey ise bizden uzak olsun arkadaş!..

İnsanı işinden gücünden de eder böyleleri... Her türlü baskıya, zulme, tehdide, şantaja, ezilmeye, horlanmaya, yokluğa, zorluğa, imkansızlığa, başınızın üzerinde sallanan malum kılıca, kalemizi ortadan ikiye bölmek için her dem hazır bekleyen giyotin tezgahına, hukuksuzluğa, ayrımcılığa, artık ikametgah bellediğiniz hedef tahtasına ve çok daha fazlasına, çok daha ağırına, yıpratıcısına, -boşuna mı çoğu ğkanserğe yeniliyor bu meslek erbabının- sizi hücrelerinize kadar yiyip bitiren, zehirleyen, inciten, eksilten, güçsüz düşüren bütün meşakkatine dayanırsınız bu mesleğin, ğinadınağ bilenirsiniz, daha güçlü vurmaya başlarsınız bilgisayarınızın tuşlarına, bir yazacakken, bin satır dökülür yüreğinizden okuyucunun zihnine yol olan köşelerinize...

Yeter ki gelmeye görün ğLanet olsunğ dedirten o kırılmanın eşiğine... Velhasıl en kötüsü ğsözün bittiği yereğ sürüklemek, mesleğini icra aracı ğsözğ olan gazeteciyi...

***

Tespih gibi dizilip ekrana işte bunu yapıyorlar son zamanlarda...

Bir tür ğmobbingğ aslında; sektörde uygulanan psikolojik şiddet bu, ğBu işi adabıyla yapacağımğ diyen ve Abdi İpekçiğleri, üetin Emeçğleri mezarlarında ters döndürmek istemeyen muhabire, yazara, yayın sorumlusuna...

Kimi arsızlığı, kimi pervasızlığı, kimi yalakalığı, kimi cüretkarlığı, kimi hak-hukuk tanımazlığı, kimi vicdansızlığı ile bunu yapıyor; ğGazetecilik buysa beni bozar arkadaşğ deyip kırsın istiyor her gazeteci kendi kalemini... 

Gazetecinin barınamaz hale geleceği yeni bir medya yapılanması 13 Haziranğa dair en temel hayallerinden biri.

Meydan onlara kalsın; ğdeğneksiz köyğ olsun ğBabıaliğ ... İstediklerinde at oynatsınlar, istediklerinde ğkuklağ ya dönüştürdükleri 
toplumu...

***

NTV Ankara Temsilcisi Nilgün Balkaçğın AKPğli Bülent Arınçğı ağırlayışını izlerken bunlar geçti aklımdan... ğHay ben böyle gazeteciliğe...ğ dedim bir an. İnsanlığa ğaslında ne olduğunuğ anlatmak konusunda sürüp giden bu adaletsiz yarıştan çekilmek istedim... Günler, aylar boyu kaldırmaya çalıştığınız ğperdeğ nin, televizyon kumandasının bir tuşuna basmak suretiyle nasıl gerisin geriye kapatıldığını görüp isyan ettim... 

Sonra mı? 

Sonrası silkinip kendine dönme... Bu durum komedisiyle mi yürütecekler yani genelde toplum, özelde medya mühendisliğini?

Peh!..

İddia olunan ğiktidar destekli Ankara temsilcisiğ ile ğağlayan, ağlarken de ekran başındakilere saç baş yolduran adamğ namlı kişinin, -benim açımdan- Zingaro Tiyatrosuğna taş çıkartan iki kişilik gösterisi mi kaybettirecek ğinsanlığın gözüne çekilenğ ve ğmilğ den beter körleştirici etkiye sahip perdeyi parça pinçik etmeye dönük azmimi... 

Yok ya... 

Olsa olsa zaman israfından hazzedenlerce izlenir ve gülünüp geçilir bu manzaraya:

Sahne şu:

Balkaç ile Arınç karşı karşıya...

Biri gazeteci, biri siyasetçi hesapta... Balkaç soracak, Arınç hesaplayacak güya...
Ama nerdeeeeee...

Balkaç AKPğlilerin ğoyuncağığ durumuna düşüyor karşımızda....

Hani saçı başı yapılı kurmalı bebekler vardır; kurdukça duymaktan hoşlandığınız o birkaç cümleyi tekrarlar durur ya... Balkaç da öyle algılanıyor olmalı ki, sormaya çalıştığı tek soruyu da ğSizin gibi zarif bir bayana böyle yüklenmek yakışıyor mu?ğ diye geri 
püskürtüyor. 

konuğu! Zarif bir bayan karşısında gördüğü; vitrin süsü... O konuşurken izleyicinin göz zevkini okşasın diye tasarlanmış bir dekor sanki...

Haberci olduğunun idrakinde olmayan konuğuna karşı Balkaç ne yapıyor peki?

Canlı yayın gibi bulunmaz bir kendini ifade ortamında olmasına karşın... ğBale gösterisi yapmıyoruz gazetecilikte marifet zarafet değilğ demek yerine susmayı, hatta örtülü özür cümlelerini tercih ediyor. Paylanmayı sindiriyor.

***

Sonraki sahnelerde de bolca ğIıııı....ğ , ğşeyyyyy...ğ , ğAslında çok sevimsiz bir konu ama...ğ , ğBunu konuşmak istemezdik, seçim çalışmalarınıza geçicez ama...ğ nevi ğbir hatamız olursa affolağ girizgahları dinliyoruz soruya geçiş fasıllarında...

Soruya gelince kabız, cilada ise ishal olmuş ağızlar haber kanallarını etkisi altında alan son moda... Bunu anladık da moda diye yakışmayanı kim takar takıştırır canım konumuna!

***
Sıkı durun şimdi patlıyor asıl bomba:

Sohbetin bir yerinde, kanımca iletişim fakültelerinde ders olarak okutulması gereken şu soruyu soruyor Balkaç Arınçğa:

ğSeçimin sonucunu nasıl değerlendiriyorsunuz?ğ 

Bütün alkışlar, konuğundan henüz yapılmamış seçimin sonucunu değerlendirmesini isteyen Balkaçğa! 

Seçim yapıldı da biz mi 
bilmiyoruz yoksa!

Habercilik adına yüz kızartıcı olan bu yayından sonra NTVğye naçizane tavsiyem tabelasını değiştirip ğHaber Kanalığ yerine ğYıkama-Yağlamacığ sıfatını kullanması...

Yahut kurumsal saygınlığını, inanılırlığını ayaklar altına aldıran ğeşsiz-benzersizğ ekibini
tasfiye edip, haberciliğin ön şartının ğnesnellikğ olduğunun farkında olan bir kadro dizaynına başvurması...


*Selcan TAşüI* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 1 Haziran 2011


http://www.yg.yenicaggazetesi.com.tr...hp?haber=18497

----------

